# Dubbi



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste  relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!
non sapendo  chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di  rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato 
fisso.
Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e  pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più corretta
di vita.
Non so proprio cosa consigliargli.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Dì che si butti sotto un ponte.


Ok finisco il caffè penso e rispondo seriamente.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

..........ok....secondo me invece dovrebbe dirlo a tutti e 5...fare il dna e scoprire chi è il padre! che tra le altre cose è giusto che si assuma le sue reponsabilità di padre! ....

ma io dico...ma come si fa!


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Dì che si butti sotto un ponte.
> 
> 
> Ok finisco il caffè penso e rispondo seriamente.


si...aspetta che legga Oscuro....


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste  relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!
> non sapendo  chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di  rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato
> fisso.
> Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e  pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più corretta
> ...


Secondo me non c'è niente da consigliare...
Se non sa chi è il padre ha fatto la scelta giusta...
Come amica dopo il parto stalle vicino e aiutala con il bambino ...
Senza giudicare soprattutto...


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Secondo me non c'è niente da consigliare...
> Se non da chi è il padre ha fatto la scelta giusta...
> Come amica dopo il parto stalle vicino e aiutala con il bambino ...


scusa ma il padre non ha diritto di sapere??? ce l'ha un padre sto bambino!


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Ok ho finito il caffè.

Allora...

Quanti anni ha questa ragazza?
Ok per la vita frivola, però 5 persone in contemporanea mi sembrano un pò tante.
Tra l'altro, se non sa di che è il figlio, con tutte ci andava senza precauzioni.

Quindi nessun rispetto per i partner ed il compagno.

Tralasciando questo punto, un figlio, a mio avviso, dovrebbe avere almeno il diritto ad una famiglia.
Non credo che sia giusto caricare un figlio della responsabilità di correggere la propria vita.

Inoltre, ha una famiglia d'origine che la possa aiutare, almeno ha un lavoro che possa mantenere entrambi?

Cosa consigliarle ... Sinceramente non lo so e non mi sentirei di consigliare una persona di abortire.

E se il figlio non le cambiasse l'anima, per così dire, "libertina"?

Cosa fa, lo parcheggia dai nonni e torna a menar cazzi?
Penso che un pò dovrebbe crescere lei e poi poter crescere un figlio.

Poi magari, che ne so, ha vissuto tutti i traumi di sto mondo e in queste relazioni andava in cerca di chissà quali conferme...

Mi sa che se passa Daniele di qua ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma il padre non ha diritto di sapere??? ce l'ha un padre sto bambino!


Anche questo è vero.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ..........ok....secondo me invece dovrebbe dirlo a tutti e 5...fare il dna e scoprire chi è il padre! che tra le altre cose è giusto che si assuma le sue reponsabilità di padre! ....
> 
> ma io dico...ma come si fa!



per fare il DNA al bambino bisogna farlo  nascere prima? 
si può fare anche in gravidanza?


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per fare il DNA al bambino bisogna farlo  nascere prima?
> si può fare anche in gravidanza?


si, si può fare....
è similie all'amniocentesi....


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa ma il padre non ha diritto di sapere??? ce l'ha un padre sto bambino!


Si ma se vai con cinque contemporaneamente non credo che il padre sia cosi 
Contento di essere lui il padre...
Non penso che la prenda cosi bene..
Non sono tutti disposti a prendersi le proprie responsabilità ..
E che fa sta ragazza non è che puoi obbligare tutti a fare sto cavolo di test...


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per fare il DNA al bambino bisogna farlo  nascere prima?
> si può fare anche in gravidanza?


Si può fare, se non dico minchiate intorno al 3° 4° mese.

Ma lei sarebbe interessata a sapere chi è il padre?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok ho finito il caffè.
> 
> Allora...
> 
> ...


ha 40 anni è ricca di famiglia.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ha 40 anni è ricca di famiglia.



pensavo di avere a che fare con una ragazzina.....e invece.....


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si può fare, se non dico minchiate intorno al 3° 4° mese.
> 
> Ma lei sarebbe interessata a sapere chi è il padre?


non lo vuole sapere, è fissa su questa sua teoria di redimersi.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma se vai con cinque contemporaneamente non credo che il padre sia cosi
> Contento di essere lui il padre...
> Non penso che la prenda cosi bene..
> Non sono tutti disposti a prendersi le proprie responsabilità ..
> E che fa sta ragazza non è che puoi obbligare tutti a fare sto cavolo di test...


ho capito! ma ha comunque il diritto di saperlo secondo me....poi potrà fare una scelta!


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ha 40 anni è ricca di famiglia.


Mi sa che c'ha l'orologio biologico che le picchia in testa.

Tu a proposito che ne pensi?
Cioè, se una mia mica, alla quale voglio bene, mi raccontasse una cosa del genere credo mi cascherebbero le palle.

Anche perchè se te l'ha raccontata vuol dire che si fida di te.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

Scusate rettifico il mio buonismo...
Pensavo si trattasse di una ragazzina ...
Ma a 40 anni un consiglio ci stà ...
....Di farsi furba....


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusate rettifico il mio buonismo...
> Pensavo si trattasse di una ragazzina ...
> Ma a 40 anni un consiglio ci stà ...
> *....Di farsi furba....*


In che senso?
Di far credere al meno rompicoglioni dei cinque che sta per diventare papino?


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Di far credere al meno rompicoglioni dei cinque che sta per diventare papino?


...brutta questa....


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...brutta questa....


Beh non sarebbe la prima nè l'ultima eh ...


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> In che senso?
> Di far credere al meno rompicoglioni dei cinque che sta per diventare papino?



Ma noooo....
Hahahaha
Peró non avevo pensato a questa opzione...
Hahaha
No nel senso che cazzarola vai con cinque e manco usi precauzioni...
Cioè mi sembri un pó tonta...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Mi sa che c'ha l'orologio biologico che le picchia in testa.
> 
> Tu a proposito che ne pensi?
> Cioè, se una mia mica, alla quale voglio bene, mi raccontasse una cosa del genere credo mi cascherebbero le palle.
> ...


siamo vicini di casa,  lei inizialmente era sposata poi  il marito preso  da una vocazione improvvisa di fede, la lascia e parte per fare il missionario in Africa,  inizialmente è caduta in depressione, poi ha cominciato ad uscire  frequentando  locali e diversi partners.


----------



## hahahahahaha (16 Maggio 2012)

ma dai è una bufala (mozzarella di)!


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh non sarebbe la prima nè l'ultima eh ...


...d'altronde, sembra che in Italia un figlio su quattro, non ha papino biologico ma...


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma noooo....
> Hahahaha
> Peró non avevo pensato a questa opzione...
> Hahaha
> ...


an ...

ok 
In effetti c'ho il dente un pò avvelenato 

Concordo con te


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> siamo vicini di casa,  lei inizialmente era sposata poi  il marito preso  da una vocazione improvvisa di fede, la lascia e parte per fare il missionario in Africa,  inizialmente è caduta in depressione, poi ha cominciato ad uscire  frequentando  locali e diversi partners.


.....


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *siamo vicini di casa,  lei inizialmente era sposata poi  il marito preso  da una vocazione improvvisa di fede*, la lascia e parte per fare il missionario in Africa,  inizialmente è caduta in depressione, poi ha cominciato ad uscire  frequentando  locali e diversi partners.


O è scappato di casa 

Non so ... sinceramente mi spiace per la creatura, anche se magari sarà la madre migliore del mondo.
Chi può dirlo?


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...d'altronde, sembra che in Italia un figlio su quattro, non ha papino biologico ma...


Si se ne parlava anche in un altro thread.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

hahahahahaha ha detto:


> ma dai è una bufala (mozzarella di)!


Perchè?
Sei uno dei cinque?


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

hahahahahaha ha detto:


> ma dai è una bufala (mozzarella di)!



purtroppo è vero,  ci sono rimasto molto male, è una signora molto gentile, educata,  va sempre in chiesa la domenica
pensavo che avesse un solo compagno con il quale la vedevo sempre, poi veste sempre molto castigata mai appariscente, insospettabile  insomma.


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> siamo vicini di casa,  lei inizialmente era sposata poi  il marito preso  da una vocazione improvvisa di fede, la lascia e parte per fare il missionario in Africa,  inizialmente è caduta in depressione, poi ha cominciato ad uscire  frequentando  locali e diversi partners.


..se è tutto vero ... fetente di "non registrato" allora la ragazza và aiutata seriamente,
 non credo che si diverta molto in giro per locali...


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> purtroppo è vero,  ci sono rimasto molto male, è una signora molto gentile, educata,  va sempre in chiesa la domenica
> pensavo che avesse un solo compagno con il quale la vedevo sempre, poi veste sempre molto castigata mai appariscente, insospettabile  insomma.


Vecchio adagio:
"Le fiole de maria i'è le prime a darla via".

Si è vecchio come me direi.


----------



## Worldlove (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> siamo vicini di casa,  lei inizialmente era sposata poi  il marito preso  da una vocazione improvvisa di fede, la lascia e parte per fare il missionario in Africa,  inizialmente è caduta in depressione, poi ha cominciato ad uscire  frequentando  locali e diversi partners.


Ok, ora é piú chiaro il suo comportamento.
Parlo serio:
1. Non credo che i partners non si siano accorti dell'allegria della tosa. Quindi da parte loro, nessun interesse a essere padri volontari. E neanche da parte della ragazzina un interesse ad avere un tale partner come compagno stabile a fianco.
2. Ciò non toglie che il padre andrebbe informato, non per incastrarlo (che tanto mi pare la tosa non ne abbia bisogno) ma perché magari ha piacere ad esserlo diventato e potrebbe anche essere un buon padre anche senza essere un compagno


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

Non capisco più nulla quale dei non registrati è l'amica e quale è la protagonista  e quale è il padre...


----------



## free (16 Maggio 2012)

mah! forse lo ha fatto apposta, vuole avere un figlio da sola
5 amanti meritano una riflessione su come evitare gravidanze indesiderati a 40 anni!


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..se è tutto vero ... fetente di "non registrato" allora la ragazza và aiutata seriamente,
> non credo che si diverta molto in giro per locali...


Sei sarcastico vero?

Aiutata sarebbe da aiutare una ragazzina tromberella,
non una donna che la domenica va a fare mea culpa delle nerchie raddrizzate durante la settimana.

Comunque, secondo me il nocciolo della questione è la creatura.
Poi oh, se lei è decisa per la sua strada, il nostro NR ci può fare ben poco,
se non starle vicino nel caso in cui l'amicizia sia abbastanza forte.


----------



## Worldlove (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> purtroppo è vero,  ci sono rimasto molto male, è una signora molto gentile, educata,  va sempre in chiesa la domenica
> pensavo che avesse un solo compagno con il quale la vedevo sempre, poi veste sempre molto castigata mai appariscente, insospettabile  insomma.


Ops, pare la descrizione della mia soon-to-be-ex-wife, che se ne é fatti 4-5 prima che me ne accorgessi per caso


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Ops, pare la descrizione della mia soon-to-be-ex-wife, che se ne é fatti 4-5 prima che me ne accorgessi per caso


Ciò Veneto de dove sito?



qui ci sono parecchi veneti ho visto...
Si vede che ci son tanti cornuti


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..se è tutto vero ... fetente di "non registrato" allora la ragazza và aiutata seriamente,
> non credo che si diverta molto in giro per locali...


 sono venuto a conoscenza da poco di questa storia, si è confidata solo oggi con me, come sempre l 'ho salutata e le ho chiesto se andava tutto bene, lei è scoppiata a piangere, poi si è confidata.


----------



## UltimoSangre (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono venuto a conoscenza da poco di questa storia, si è confidata solo oggi con me, come sempre l 'ho salutata e le ho chiesto se andava tutto bene, lei è scoppiata a piangere, poi si è confidata.


Sta messa male la tipa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sono venuto a conoscenza da poco di questa storia, si è confidata solo oggi con me, come sempre l 'ho salutata e le ho chiesto se andava tutto bene, lei è scoppiata a piangere, poi si è confidata.




cosa c'entra l'età?

venti, quaranta......questa persona deve farsi aiutare
soprattutto ad accettare o non accettare nel modo più corretto questa creatura

perchè sì, potrebbe fare anche questo


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cosa c'entra l'età?
> 
> venti, quaranta......questa persona deve farsi aiutare
> soprattutto ad accettare o non accettare nel modo più corretto questa creatura
> ...


ha le idee chiare, lascerà il suo fidanzato fisso attuale, smetterà le altre frequentazioni e  tenersi il bambino. 
La mia perplessità è un altra, cosa dira a questo bambino quando crescerà?


----------



## lunaiena (16 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> cosa c'entra l'età?
> 
> venti, quaranta......questa persona deve farsi aiutare
> soprattutto ad accettare o non accettare nel modo più corretto questa creatura
> ...


Credo che in questo caso un pochino l'età conti..
Cioè lo sanno anche i bambini che facendo sesso si rimane in cinta..


A me non è sembrato che non accettasse il bambino
È che forse il problema è che non da di chi è...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Maggio 2012)

Aborto.
I figli non sono un gioco, non sono una cura, non sono la soluzione di problemi. Sono esseri umani.


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *cosa c'entra l'età*?
> 
> venti, quaranta......questa persona deve farsi aiutare
> soprattutto ad accettare o non accettare nel modo più corretto questa creatura
> ...


che a 40 anni forse un pochettino il cervello dovresti usarlo quanto scopi con 5 uomini diversi!

1. per le malattie
2. perchè gli altri corrono rischi a causa tua
3. perchè è il modo giusto per fare bambini


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ha le idee chiare, lascerà il suo fidanzato fisso attuale, smetterà le altre frequentazioni e  tenersi il bambino.
> La mia perplessità è un altra, *cosa dira a questo bambino quando crescerà?*



troverà l'ispirazione, fidati


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sei sarcastico vero?
> 
> Aiutata sarebbe da aiutare una ragazzina tromberella,
> non una donna che la domenica va a fare mea culpa delle nerchie raddrizzate durante la settimana.
> ...


...per niente sarcastico. ma ti rendi conto, essere mollata all'improvviso e con una cosa che non puoi certo combattere, LA FEDE! roba da sbattere la testa per terra, altro che cazzi... questi son cazzi per dimenticare... oddio sempre cazzi sono...


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sei sarcastico vero?
> 
> Aiutata sarebbe da aiutare una ragazzina tromberella,
> *non una donna che la domenica va a fare mea culpa delle nerchie raddrizzate durante la settimana.
> ...


:risata:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Credo che in questo caso un pochino l'età conti..
> Cioè lo sanno anche i bambini che facendo sesso si rimane in cinta..
> 
> A me non è sembrato che non accettasse il bambino
> È che forse il problema è che non da di chi è...





Simy ha detto:


> che a 40 anni forse un pochettino il cervello dovresti usarlo quanto scopi con 5 uomini diversi!
> 
> 1. per le malattie
> 2. perchè gli altri corrono rischi a causa tua
> 3. perchè è il modo giusto per fare bambini


tutto ciò che scrivete è corretto

a quarant'anni si dovrebbe essere più responsabili, ovvio

però, dal momento che il fatto è successo, si tratta di dargli il miglior esito possibile per la creatura
per questo dico che la signora ha bisogno di aiuto


----------



## Worldlove (16 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ciò Veneto de dove sito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non posso. Non vorrei generare troppo traffico davanti all'ufficio della mia ex


----------



## Tebe (16 Maggio 2012)

leggo ma mi astengo.

Mi parte l'embolo teologico.


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> leggo ma mi astengo.
> 
> Mi parte l'embolo teologico.


beh, cavoli essere mollati per questioni di fede è tosta davvero. con chi cazzo te la prendi? inoltre pensi di aver sbagliato tutto nella vita...chi ti stava accanto?
Il figlio è una conseguenza dello sbandamento emotivo e il vero responsabile è lo stronzo che è partito...


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Aborto.
> I figli non sono un gioco, non sono una cura, non sono la soluzione di problemi. Sono esseri umani.


 l 'aborto? non dare la possibilità ad un essere umano di crescere?
 ti ricordo che dove avviene un aborto un cuore smette di battere!
 hai mai visto un ecografia? una vita che pulsa che inizia?
 quale improvabile teoria citando i figli non sono un gioco?
 non ho parole.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l 'aborto? non dare la possibilità ad un essere umano di crescere?
> ti ricordo che dove avviene un aborto un cuore smette di battere!
> hai mai visto un ecografia? una vita che pulsa che inizia?
> quale improvabile teoria citando i figli non sono un gioco?
> non ho parole.


Ecco, se non hai parole non tentare di dirne a casaccio.
La storia del "cuore che batte" vai a raccontarla a qualcun altro. Non sono uno che pensa che l'aborto sia la soluzione di tutto, ma entro i termini di legge evitano che figli indesiderati crescano in mano a genitori immaturi quando non proprio pericolosi.
E non sciorinarmi la menata di "tutti quei figli che malgrado tutto sono cresciuti adulti forti". Per ognuno di quelli ce ne sono a migliaia che soffrono infanzie atroci, adolescenze assurde e se sopravvivono a sè stessi ed ai "genitori" finiscono adulti disadattati.


----------



## Non Registrato (16 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, se non hai parole non tentare di dirne a casaccio.
> La storia del "cuore che batte" vai a raccontarla a qualcun altro. Non sono uno che pensa che l'aborto sia la soluzione di tutto, ma entro i termini di legge evitano che figli indesiderati crescano in mano a genitori immaturi quando non proprio pericolosi.
> E non sciorinarmi la menata di "tutti quei figli che malgrado tutto sono cresciuti adulti forti". Per ognuno di quelli ce ne sono a migliaia che soffrono infanzie atroci, adolescenze assurde e se sopravvivono a sè stessi ed ai "genitori" finiscono adulti disadattati.


mi sembra di averle già lette queste tue nobili teorie, vediamo  di ricordare,  forse su testi di  Adolf Hitler?


----------



## Spider (16 Maggio 2012)

l'aborto certo potrebbe essere una soluzione... ma se è stata ed è una donna di fede, credo che sarà molto difficile.
Non vorrei aggiungesse dolore al dolore.
Forse invece questo figlio l'aiuterà, anche da sola perchè no?
Se prima era una persona " normale" , può con pazienza tornare ad esserlo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sembra di averle già lette queste tue nobili teorie, vediamo  di ricordare,  forse su testi di  Adolf Hitler?



Io non li ho letti. Tu si?

Ma sicuramente avrai anche una bella, profonda cultura cattolica, perchè caro mio, i disadattati, i poveri, i sofferenti SERVONO ai "dispensatori di verità" per continuare a mafiare sulla loro pelle. Quindi mi raccomando: mettiamone al mondo più che se ne può!
Immagino che sarai pure daccordo col pastore tedesco ed il suo predecessore: "guai ai preservativi!" soprattutto nel Terzo Mondo che è quello che pubblicitariamente rende di più.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sembra di averle già lette queste tue nobili teorie, vediamo  di ricordare,  forse su testi di  Adolf Hitler?


vergognati


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

bò ragazzi...per me un figlio non si mette al mondo per redimersi e ritrovare la retta via!
è una cosa seria ....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'aborto certo potrebbe essere una soluzione... ma se è stata ed è una donna di fede, credo che sarà molto difficile.
> Non vorrei aggiungesse dolore al dolore.
> Forse invece questo figlio l'aiuterà, anche da sola perchè no?
> Se prima era una persona " normale" , può con pazienza tornare ad esserlo.


Il problema è che il rincoglionimento fideistico troppe volte si risolve in un insieme di balle utili a non prendere decisioni di testa e di reale coscienza propria. Meglio dar retta alle "verità" altrui, almeno se poi si sbaglia si può dar colpa alla "volontà del signore".
La fede quando si dava all'uccellagione non mi pare che se la sia tirata dietro, no?
Sempre i soliti atteggiamenti di convenienza. La "fede" paraculistica, che vomito.


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> beh, cavoli essere mollati per questioni di fede è tosta davvero. con chi cazzo te la prendi? inoltre pensi di aver sbagliato tutto nella vita...chi ti stava accanto?
> Il figlio è una conseguenza dello sbandamento emotivo e il vero responsabile è lo stronzo che è partito...


ma mi son perso qualcosa???


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bò ragazzi...per me un figlio non si mette al mondo per redimersi e ritrovare la retta via!
> è una cosa seria ....


:applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::updue::updue::updue::updue::updue::updue::amici::amici:k:k:k:k:k::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Non posso. Non vorrei generare troppo traffico davanti all'ufficio della mia ex


Ok tranqui


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::applauso::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::umiledue::updue::updue::updue::updue::updue::updue::amici::amici:k:k:k:k:k::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


:forza:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, se non hai parole non tentare di dirne a casaccio.
> La storia del "cuore che batte" vai a raccontarla a qualcun altro. Non sono uno che pensa che l'aborto sia la soluzione di tutto, ma entro i termini di legge evitano che figli indesiderati crescano in mano a genitori immaturi quando non proprio pericolosi.
> E non sciorinarmi la menata di "tutti quei figli che malgrado tutto sono cresciuti adulti forti". Per ognuno di quelli ce ne sono a migliaia che soffrono infanzie atroci, adolescenze assurde e se sopravvivono a sè stessi ed ai "genitori" finiscono adulti disadattati.


Se solo sapessi quante donne stanno vivendo il rimorso di un aborto, non parleresti così,
L'aborto è legale in italia,  viene sempre praticato senza  seguire  il giusto iter legale, vengono escluse
tutte le sedute nei  consultori con i psicologi (obbligatori per legge). 
Lasciando un trauma indelebile in donne non pienamente convinte delle loro azioni.


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il problema è che il rincoglionimento fideistico troppe volte si risolve in un insieme di balle utili a non prendere decisioni di testa e di reale coscienza propria. Meglio dar retta alle "verità" altrui, almeno se poi si sbaglia si può dar colpa alla "volontà del signore".
> La fede quando si dava all'uccellagione non mi pare che se la sia tirata dietro, no?
> Sempre i soliti atteggiamenti di convenienza. La "fede" paraculistica, che vomito.


Beh atteggiamento tipicamente italiano, siamo specialisti nel paraculismo.
Siamo FEDELI (toh) quando ci fa comodo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sembra di averle già lette queste tue nobili teorie, vediamo  di ricordare,  forse su testi di  Adolf Hitler?


Oltretutto, rileggendo il mio post ed il tuo commento, cazzo, mi puoi dire cosa cazzo centrano tra loro?
Ma che sei un prete o qualcosa del genere? Tipico loro rispondere con cose che non c'entrano un cazzo ma che tendono a fare effetto e distogliere l'attenzione.

Duemila anni di esperienza nel prendere per il culo la gente non è paglia


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il problema è che il rincoglionimento fideistico troppe volte si risolve in un insieme di balle utili a non prendere decisioni di testa e di reale coscienza propria. Meglio dar retta alle "verità" altrui, almeno se poi si sbaglia si può dar colpa alla "volontà del signore".
> La fede quando si dava all'uccellagione non mi pare che se la sia tirata dietro, no?
> Sempre i soliti atteggiamenti di convenienza. La "fede" paraculistica, che vomito.


...senti , io parto da quello che ho letto. la signora non è sempre stata così, la sua "caccia" sembra essere una conseguenza del dramma subito. puoi non crederci d'accordo ma devi rispettarlo quello che leggi.
..e poi cosa c'entra, se una è di fede non può amare il cazzo???


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se solo sapessi quante donne stanno vivendo il rimorso di un aborto, non parleresti così,
> L'aborto è legale in italia,  viene sempre praticato senza  seguire  il giusto iter legale, vengono escluse
> tutte le sedute nei  consultori con i psicologi (obbligatori per legge).
> Lasciando un trauma indelebile in donne non pienamente convinte delle loro azioni.


Ma ti ho forse parlato di qualcosa fatto male?
Ti ho forse detto che le cose vanno fatte come hai descritto?

NO!!!!

Ho detto che nei termini di legge - ed in questi è previsto anche un attento esame delle condizioni psicoemotive della donna - può essere un modo per evitare sofferenze inutili ad un qualcuno che per il momento non c'è ancora e non ha colpa di una madre idiota.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se solo sapessi quante donne stanno vivendo il rimorso di un aborto, non parleresti così,
> L'aborto è legale in italia,  viene sempre praticato senza  seguire  il giusto iter legale, vengono escluse
> tutte le sedute nei  consultori con i psicologi (obbligatori per legge).
> Lasciando un trauma indelebile in donne non pienamente convinte delle loro azioni.


Tu sei completamente fuori di testa.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il problema è che il rincoglionimento fideistico troppe volte si risolve in un insieme di balle utili a non prendere decisioni di testa e di reale coscienza propria. Meglio dar retta alle "verità" altrui, almeno se poi si sbaglia si può dar colpa alla "volontà del signore".
> La fede quando si dava all'uccellagione non mi pare che se la sia tirata dietro, no?
> Sempre i soliti atteggiamenti di convenienza. La "fede" paraculistica, che vomito.



  paragonare degli atti impuri con un aborto , non vedo similitudini di fede in questo.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se solo sapessi quante donne stanno vivendo il rimorso di un aborto, non parleresti così,
> L'aborto è legale in italia,  viene sempre praticato senza  seguire  il giusto iter legale, vengono escluse
> tutte le sedute nei  consultori con i psicologi (obbligatori per legge).
> Lasciando un trauma indelebile in donne non pienamente convinte delle loro azioni.


l'aborto è legale in Italia e da quando è legale è fortemente diminuito il suo ricorso.
viene praticato senza seguire le regole perchè ancora molte persone fanno sentire queste donne sporche e colpevoli.


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...senti , io parto da quello che ho letto. la signora non è sempre stata così, la sua "caccia" sembra essere una conseguenza del dramma subito. puoi non crederci d'accordo ma devi rispettarlo quello che leggi.
> ..e poi cosa c'entra, se una è di fede non può amare il cazzo???


Oddio non è che sia una condotta esattamente cristiana direi.
Tanto per gradire, il sesso dovrebbe essere il fine della procreazione 
(se fosse così, perchè il buon Dio o chi per esso lo ho creato divertente  )

Comunque io non credo che il fatto che il tipo se ne sia andato possa essere considerato un trauma.
Cioè ok tutto, ma almeno sii furba cazzo ...

Ma non c'era un pò di tempo fa un thread dove la tipa si lamentava del compagno che si era tramutato in ciucciabibbie??

Cioè sono peggio dei talebani ...

Ma alla fine l'ex compagno è andato a fare il missionario.
Ripeto, a me il dubbio che lei fosse un pò sportivella da prima è venuto e lui è scappato il più lontano possibile.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...senti , io parto da quello che ho letto. la signora non è sempre stata così, la sua "caccia" sembra essere una conseguenza del dramma subito. puoi non crederci d'accordo ma devi rispettarlo quello che leggi.
> ..e poi cosa c'entra, se una è di fede non può amare il cazzo???


Se ha "fede" (cazzo come mi sta sui maroni sta parola resa così schifosa dall'ipocrisia dogmatica) deve rispettare il proprio prossimo. Il proprio prossimo sono anche i 5 dell'AveMaria ed il potenziale figlio.
Rispettare i primi sarebbe stato usare il preservativo per evitare di far dono random di souvenirs infettivi e di paternità non desiderate, rispettare il secondo sarebbe stato lo stesso atteggiamento (preservativo o anticoncezionali validi) per evitare di far nascere un essere umano da usare solo come strumento per questo o quello.

Cazzo, ma rendiamoci conto: "toh, un figlio! Mah, già che c'è lo uso per 'redimermi', va!"


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei completamente fuori di testa.


conosci parecchie donne che hanno abortito? si sono  per caso confidate con te di come vivono questa
loro esperienza senza aver lasciato traumi?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> paragonare degli atti impuri con un aborto , non vedo similitudini di fede in questo.


Quel povero diavolo che se avesse saputo come sarebbe andata a finire col cazzo che si sarebbe fatto crocifiggere, ebbe a dire: _"non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire"_


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conosci parecchie donne che hanno abortito? si sono  per caso confidate con te di come vivono questa
> loro esperienza senza aver lasciato traumi?


eh beh chissà che traumi andare a prendere cinque cazzi alla volta.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se ha "fede" (cazzo come mi sta sui maroni sta parola resa così schifosa dall'ipocrisia dogmatica) deve rispettare il proprio prossimo. Il proprio prossimo sono anche i 5 dell'AveMaria ed il potenziale figlio.
> Rispettare i primi sarebbe stato usare il preservativo per evitare di far dono random di souvenirs infettivi e di paternità non desiderate, rispettare il secondo sarebbe stato lo stesso atteggiamento (preservativo o anticoncezionali validi) per evitare di far nascere un essere umano da usare solo come strumento per questo o quello.
> 
> Cazzo, ma rendiamoci conto: "toh, un figlio! Mah, già che c'è lo uso per 'redimermi', va!"


..ma se credi nello sbandamento emotivo (e non ci credi) come puoi pensare che una abbia tanta lucidità per fare quello che dici?
se lo avesse fatto, non starebbe in queste condizioni... a te non è mai capitato di sbagliare?... sempre razionale?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'aborto è legale in Italia e da quando è legale è fortemente diminuito il suo ricorso.
> viene praticato senza seguire le regole perchè *ancora molte persone fanno sentire queste donne sporche e colpevoli*.


Spider santo subito! apa:


:up:


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> conosci parecchie donne che hanno abortito? si sono  per caso confidate con te di come vivono questa
> loro esperienza senza aver lasciato traumi?


grazie ai miei neuroni che mi hanno fatto comprendere l'importanza di un preservativo e così anche la gente che frequento, ne ho conosciute molto poche e tutte quelle che hanno abortito erano credenti e avevano fede.
una di loro mi ha chiesto anche aiuto, perchè nei consultori trovava solo obbiettori di coscienza.

detto questo ho il vomito a stare in questo topic e va oltre la mia sopportazione.

gente come te nella vita non la frequento, farò così anche qui.
buona serata a tutti


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Sbagliare????

Cioè ma per il discorso di sbagliare si deve perdonare e lasciare correre tutto????

Cazzo questa rischia di trasmettere allegramente l'aids,
perchè se ne sbatte dei partner, si fa mettere incinta e tutto deve passare per uno sbaglio!

Non si può sempre nascondersi dietro alla frase "ho sbaglliato"!!!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> grazie ai miei neuroni ne ho conosciute molto poche e tutte quelle che hanno abortito erano credenti e avevano fede.
> una di loro mi ha chiesto anche aiuto, perchè nei consultori trovava solo obbiettori di coscienza.
> 
> detto questo ho il vomito a stare in questo topic e va oltre la mia sopportazione.
> ...


'notte


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..ma se credi nello sbandamento emotivo8 e non ci credi9 come puoi pensare che una abbia tanta lucidità per fare quello che dici?
> se lo avesse fatto, non starebbe in queste condizioni... a te non è mai capitato di sbagliare?... sempre razionale?


Quando sbaglio pago sempre di tasca mia, non vado né a dare la colpa ad altri né ad elemosinare perdono in cambio di tre avemarie e due paternoster.

E poi la fede dovrebbe essere qualcosa che va al di la della razionalità! E' una regola. Punto. Rispetto degli altri! Ergo......

Certo se si pretende di appellarsi ad essa solo quando conviene.........


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> eh beh chissà che traumi andare a prendere cinque cazzi alla volta.


...ma non si tratta di cinque cazzi o cento...tiè pure mille ... resta la persona, l'essere umano...
vi dice niente Maria Maddalena????


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> l'aborto è legale in Italia e da quando è legale è fortemente diminuito il suo ricorso.
> viene praticato senza seguire le regole perchè ancora molte persone fanno sentire queste donne sporche e colpevoli.


diminuito?  dove lo hai letto su un inserto dei magnifici 4, è aumentato tantissimo, quello che è diminuito è l 'aborto illegale quello in nero non dichiarato , quando leggi i giornali non guardare solo le figure.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma non si tratta di cinque cazzi o cento...tiè pure mille ... resta la persona, l'essere umano...
> vi dice niente Maria Maddalena????


Ok, vuoi fare l'avvocato d'ufficio, ma tenta di non essere troppo grossolano.
La figura della Maddalena non può essere usata per giustificare la qualsiasi cosa!
Può servire per far riflettere sul proprio diritto al giudizio, ma non per pararsi il culo sulle proprie magagne!


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma non si tratta di cinque cazzi o cento...tiè pure mille ... resta la persona, l'essere umano...
> vi dice niente Maria Maddalena????


Meglio se seguo Tebe, va ... scusami ma non mi va di incazzarmi.

Ma che vuol dire?
Questa è la realtà... Che cavolo c'entra Maria Maddalena adesso???


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> grazie ai miei neuroni che mi hanno fatto comprendere l'importanza di un preservativo e così anche la gente che frequento, ne ho conosciute molto poche e tutte quelle che hanno abortito erano credenti e avevano fede.
> una di loro mi ha chiesto anche aiuto, perchè nei consultori trovava solo obbiettori di coscienza.
> 
> detto questo ho il vomito a stare in questo topic e va oltre la mia sopportazione.
> ...



 persone di facili momenti ambigui di vita quotidiana, ne faccio veramente a meno, grazie!


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Meglio se seguo Tebe, va ... scusami ma non mi va di incazzarmi.
> 
> Ma che vuol dire?
> Questa è la realtà... Che cavolo c'entra Maria Maddalena adesso???


..che tutti possono sbagliare...ma vedo che ti è estraneo il concetto....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> persone di facili momenti ambigui di vita quotidiana, ne faccio veramente a meno, grazie!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Rido, perchè saresti comico se non fossi tragico :unhappy:


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> diminuito?  dove lo hai letto su un inserto dei magnifici 4, è aumentato tantissimo, quello che è diminuito è l 'aborto illegale quello in nero non dichiarato , quando leggi i giornali non guardare solo le figure.


..e infatti proprio di quello parlavo, l'aborto in generale, che da quando è legale è diminuito.
Non che è diminuito l'aborto legale.
cosi va meglio?????


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..che tutti possono sbagliare...ma vedo che ti è estraneo il concetto....


Ok, tutti possono sbagliare, ma non è "sbagliare" fare cazzate consapevolmente e poi fingere questioni morali.
Quello è paraculismo e basta, e quello non ho certo diritto di "giudicarlo", ma concedimi almeno di esprimere un'opinione non favorevole!


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..che tutti possono sbagliare...ma vedo che ti è estraneo il concetto....


Certo certo ...

Come tutti i fondamentalisti cristiani subito pronto a sputare sentenze ...

Ok,
dato per assunto che tutti possono sbagliare, che si fa?

Stiamo parlando di una vita, qui ed ora.
Si aspetta la volontà del Signore?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..che tutti possono sbagliare...ma vedo che ti è estraneo il concetto....


parlate tanto di uso di preservativi di prevenzione, pur usandoli pensate che non possa capitare?


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ok, tutti possono sbagliare, ma non è "sbagliare" fare cazzate consapevolmente e poi fingere questioni morali.
> Quello è paraculismo e basta, e quello non ho certo diritto di "giudicarlo", ma concedimi almeno di esprimere un'opinione non favorevole!


Non vedo cosa ci sia di difficile da comprendere.

Possibile che a sto mondo tutto debba passare?!?


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ok, tutti possono sbagliare, ma non è "sbagliare" fare cazzate consapevolmente e poi fingere questioni morali.
> Quello è paraculismo e basta, e quello non ho certo diritto di "giudicarlo", ma concedimi almeno di esprimere un'opinione non favorevole!


..sono con te in tutto... meno che sul concetto di perdono.:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Rido, perchè saresti comico se non fossi tragico :unhappy:


invece tu riusciresti ad essere comico pur essendo tragico


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> parlate tanto di uso di preservativi di prevenzione, pur usandoli pensate che non possa capitare?


Capitare è una cosa, andare a cercare è un'altra.


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> invece tu riusciresti ad essere comico pur essendo tragico


Tu invece hai un che di lassativo, ne avevo bisogno.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Capitare è una cosa, andare a cercare è un'altra.


non mi dire che non conosci persone che hanno multipartners, eppure ne vedo molte in giro.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Tu invece hai un che di lassativo, ne avevo bisogno.


come mai? appuntamento andato in buca ?


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi dire che non conosci persone che hanno multipartners, eppure ne vedo molte in giro.


...adesso cominciamo con i moralismi... multipartners, monopartner ma cazzo ti frega?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sono con te in tutto... meno che sul concetto di perdono.:up:


Il perdono: altra bella invenzione dei venditori di fumo vestiti d'oro e porpora.

Il perdono è un'arma affilatissima: mette il perdonato a sentire su di sè oltre la colpa anche il debito morale del perdono ricevuto. E' una greppia.
Chi perdona davvero non lo dice.


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi dire che non conosci persone che hanno multipartners, eppure ne vedo molte in giro.


Ok.

Il nesso?
Vuoi avere più partner?
Fallo.

Non vuoi avere figli / malattie --> usa preservativo e pillola.


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come mai? appuntamento andato in buca ?


"yawn"


mica gioco a golf


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> parlate tanto di uso di preservativi di prevenzione, pur usandoli pensate che non possa capitare?


Il preservativo è un presidio utile alla prevenzione delle malattie veneree. Come anticoncezionale è da medioevo e nei paesi evoluti ha alternative mooooooooooolto più efficaci.

Chi ha una vita "allegra" come la nostra amica dovrebbe di coscienza usare tanto i preservativi quanto pillola o altro.

Se non è idiota.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il perdono: altra bella invenzione dei venditori di fumo vestiti d'oro e porpora.
> 
> Il perdono è un'arma affilatissima: mette il perdonato a sentire su di sè oltre la colpa anche il debito morale del perdono ricevuto. E' una greppia.
> Chi perdona davvero non lo dice.


...certo , infatti Gesù a maria maddalena non lo dice, ma lo sente e questo fà la differenza.
non mi sembra che ne "sentiate" molto qui dentro....


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo , infatti Gesù a maria maddalena non lo dice, ma lo sente e questo fà la differenza.
> non mi sembra che ne "sentiate" molto qui dentro....


e tu che ne sai ?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> invece tu riusciresti ad essere comico pur essendo tragico


Esatto!

Io sono tragico in quanto essere umano, quindi misero e fallace, ma siccome non mi prendo troppo sul serio e non pretendo di essere "eletto" a nessun titolo, rido di me stesso, e se faccio cazzate le pago di tasca mia.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Il perdono: altra bella invenzione dei venditori di fumo vestiti d'oro e porpora.
> 
> Il perdono è un'arma affilatissima: mette il perdonato a sentire su di sè oltre la colpa anche il debito morale del perdono ricevuto. E' una greppia.
> Chi perdona davvero non lo dice.


questa sul perdono è ok,  
ti prego di riflettere sul tuo  pensiero pessimista e futuristico, basandoti su una  prevenzione di creare un popolo di disadattati, non chiudendo la porta al loro primo battito.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo , infatti Gesù a maria maddalena non lo dice, ma lo sente e questo fà la differenza.
> non mi sembra che ne "sentiate" molto qui dentro....


1: io non ho diritto di "perdonare" nessuno! Chi sono io per dispensare perdono?!?!?!?!?!?
2: perdonare non vuol dire "ok, va bene, continua a fare cazzate a spese degli altri"


----------



## UltimoSangre (17 Maggio 2012)

Bon io vi saluto,
notte a tutti.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> 1: io non ho diritto di "perdonare" nessuno! Chi sono io per dispensare perdono?!?!?!?!?!?
> 2: perdonare non vuol dire "ok, va bene, continua a fare cazzate a spese degli altri"


...nessuno impone un diritto quando si perdona. dovrebbe essere spontaneo e naturale perchè hai capito l'altro, hai "sentito" l'altro.
Io per esempio ho "sentito" il dolore di questa donna, vera o falsa che sia la storia, nessun diritto, nessuna frase,
solo comprensione per le miserie umane che potrebbero anche essere le nostre.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste  relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!
> non sapendo  chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di  rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato
> fisso.
> Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e  pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più corretta
> ...


Ho conosciuto un caso analogo.
Lei ha chiuso con gli uomini.
Ha fatto nascere suo figlio.
Disse che per lei questa nascita le aveva dato un qualcosa di importante da fare e prendersi cura della sua creatura, le ha fatto dimenticare gli uomini.
Cioè il suo senso di maternità, ha avuto il sopravvento sugli altri sensi.

Non sono una donna e non posso capire.
Ma da quel che mi ricordo di mia moglie in stato interessante, io percepivo, come le sue aspettative nei miei confronti fossero di un certo tipo e non di altri tipi.

Poi io ho assistito alla fanculizzazione di un marito, perchè divenuto padre, continuava a fare il bambinone...

Cioè se io fossi uno dei cinque...cercherei io per primo di capire se è mio figlio quello che porta in grembo...per capire in che modo possa assumermi le mie responsabilità...

Io la penso così...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questa sul perdono è ok,
> ti prego di riflettere sul tuo  pensiero pessimista e futuristico, basandoti su una  prevenzione di creare un popolo di disadattati, non chiudendo la porta al loro primo battito.


Cacchio, certe idee hanno fatto danni per secoli. Dura sradicarle!

Il mio pensiero non è per nulla pessimistico! Anzi!
Io sono ottimista per natura, e vedo un mondo che per quanto lentamente migliora malgrado noi.
L'oscurantismo di chi vive sulle disgrazie degli altri, e quindi le alimenta con false morali, è ciò che rallenta il processo.
Mettere al mondo intenzionalmente un disadattato è EGOISMO, è la pretesa di avere il diritto di condannarlo alle sue future sofferenze.
Giuro che non piace neppure a me l'idea dell'aborto. Giuro! Ma piuttosto che vedere la sofferenza di certi bambini, preferirei per loro che non fossero nati!
Giusto l'altro giorno ho avuto a che fare con un energumeno che ha minacciato mio figlio per farsi dare dei soldi. Lo ha fatto in presenza della propria moglie incinta e di un figlio di 4 anni! Ubriaco e drogato. La moglie anche (ripeto, incinta). Il bambino di 4 anni dovrebbe esser affidato ad una vera famiglia prima che sia del tutto rovinato, il nascituro avrebbe dovuto non arrivare a gonfiare quel ventre. Spero per lui che sia dato in affidamento appena nato.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2012)

Ma mi viene un dubbio...

All'autore di questo 3D i dubbi gli saranno passati ???
Temo che andrà a dormire con altri dubbi ...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nessuno impone un diritto quando si perdona. dovrebbe esere spontaneo e naturale perchè hai capito l'altro, hai "sentito" l'altro.
> Io per esempio ho "sentito" il dolore di questa donna, vera o falsa che sia la storia, nessun diritto, nessuna frase,
> solo comprensione per le miserie umane che potrebbero anche essere le nostre.


infatti è facile sputare sentenze gratuite, in questa storia vedo solo una donna che ha sbagliatom magari anche più volte,
ma allo stesso tempo, vedo una donna che vuole porre rimedio ai suoi errori, e non far ricadere le colpe su altri, prendendosi
la piena ed esclusiva responsabilità, di dare alla luce un bambino per poi ripagarlo di tutto l 'amore possibile, da lei perduto in questa sua vita sconsiderata ma che le ha permesso di capire i propri sbagli.

abortire sarebbe continuare come non aver capito i propri errori


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...nessuno impone un diritto quando si perdona. dovrebbe essere spontaneo e naturale perchè hai capito l'altro, hai "sentito" l'altro.
> Io per esempio ho "sentito" il dolore di questa donna, vera o falsa che sia la storia, nessun diritto, nessuna frase,
> *solo comprensione per le miserie umane che potrebbero anche essere le nostre*.


Esatto.
C'è da dire che i toni usati qui sono diretti, almeno da parte mia, verso le idee di non registrato, non della donna in questione.
E nota bene: verso le idee, non verso la persona.
Ricorda comunque che le parole a volte sono come certe medicine: sono amare, ma fanno bene


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cacchio, certe idee hanno fatto danni per secoli. Dura sradicarle!
> 
> Il mio pensiero non è per nulla pessimistico! Anzi!
> Io sono ottimista per natura, e vedo un mondo che per quanto lentamente migliora malgrado noi.
> ...


...senti, visto che per te la disgrazia massima al punto da non venire al mondo sembra essere il disagio morale eeconomico della famiglia preposta... che mi dici della strage del Circeo??'
Tutti di buona famiglia, inseriti socialmente, persone rispettabilissime, mai ubriachi in pubblico e la domenica a messa.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti è facile sputare sentenze gratuite, in questa storia vedo solo una donna che ha sbagliatom magari anche più volte,
> ma allo stesso tempo, vedo una donna che vuole porre rimedio ai suoi errori, e non far ricadere le colpe su altri, prendendosi
> la piena ed esclusiva responsabilità, di dare alla luce un bambino per poi ripagarlo di tutto l 'amore possibile, da lei perduto in questa sua vita sconsiderata ma che le ha permesso di capire i propri sbagli.
> 
> abortire sarebbe continuare come non aver capito i propri errori


..tu taci...perchè sei lontano dal perdono mille miglia!!!!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti è facile sputare sentenze gratuite, in questa storia vedo solo una donna che ha sbagliatom magari anche più volte,
> ma allo stesso tempo, vedo una donna che vuole porre rimedio ai suoi errori, e non far ricadere le colpe su altri, prendendosi
> la piena ed esclusiva responsabilità, di dare alla luce un bambino per poi ripagarlo di tutto l 'amore possibile, da lei perduto in questa sua vita sconsiderata ma che le ha permesso di capire i propri sbagli.
> 
> abortire sarebbe continuare come non aver capito i propri errori


A parte i morsi canini al collo del cattolicesimo (ma anche delle altre grandi e piccole religioni e fedi di qualsiasi genere), il nostro dialogare non vuole essere un "giudizio" ma solo uno spaziare di visioni diverse sul valore dei fattori in questione.

Nessuno ha diritto a giudicare gli altri, ma può dare il proprio contributo all'elaborazione delle scelte di chi ascolta.
Puntare il dito sul valore di una maternità e sul fatto che questa debba necessariamente essere un fine in sè, e non un mezzo per ottenere qualcos'altro mi pare non solo utile, ma doveroso. Poi la nosta amica faccia i suoi conti. Nessuno di noi, penso, lancerà la prima pietra.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cacchio, certe idee hanno fatto danni per secoli. Dura sradicarle!
> 
> Il mio pensiero non è per nulla pessimistico! Anzi!
> Io sono ottimista per natura, e vedo un mondo che per quanto lentamente migliora malgrado noi.
> ...


mi dispiace, chi sta nascendo non solo   innocente  ma incosapevole,  la scelta della sua sopravvivenza, non può essere valutata perchè considerato pessimo il suo grembo o i suoi fecondatori,
sarebbe presuntuoso diagnosticare per certo  la somiglianza caratteriale futura, riconoscendo che il mondo è pieno di esempi al contrario.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...senti, visto che per te la disgrazia massima al punto da non venire al mondo sembra essere il disagio morale eeconomico della famiglia preposta... che mi dici della strage del Circeo??'
> Tutti di buona famiglia, inseriti socialmente, persone rispettabilissime, mai ubriachi in pubblico e la domenica a messa.


1: il mio era solo un esempio, tanto che la nostra amica al contrario pare sia agiata economicamente
2: mille e mille sono i modi per essere disadattati, ed il denaro c'entra poco. La domenica a messa invece potrebbe fare la sua parte Una messa non garantisce una morale corretta. Anzi!!!!!.......
3: Non facciamo sempre il solito giochetto: "la cintura di sicurezza ha fatto morire tanta gente perchè non si slacciava! E' pericolosa". No ragazzi, la cintura ha salvato e salverà la vita ad un'infinità di persone.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..tu taci...perchè sei lontano dal perdono mille miglia!!!!!!!


 il perdono può darlo solo DIO non di certo io 
(spero  di essere perdonato anche  per la rima associata al suo santo nome)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi dispiace, chi sta nascendo non solo   innocente  ma incosapevole,  la scelta della sua sopravvivenza, non può essere valutata perchè considerato pessimo il suo grembo o i suoi fecondatori,
> sarebbe presuntuoso diagnosticare per certo  la somiglianza caratteriale futura, riconoscendo che il mondo è pieno di esempi al contrario.


Amico, con me la frittata non la giri!

Io non dico che il figlio è "talis pater/mater". Anzi!
Ma qual'è il prezzo di nascere figli di certi elementi!? Che diritto abbiamo di farlo pagare ad un bambino che semplicemente potrebbe non esistere?
Piantiamola con la mistica dell'anima perduta!

E' necessario che chiarisca la mia visione di certi argomenti: abbiamo perso due bambini prima di avere nostro figlio.
Per me è semplicemente accaduto che mio figlio ha tentato due volte a vuoto, ed alla terza ci è riuscito. Punto.
Sarebbe mostruoso pensare che in quelle due piccole tombe ci sia qualcosa di più che un mucchietto di sostanze biologiche. O che due anime siano "perdute" per sempre. 

......O questa è la "misericordia divina"?!?!?!?!
Se esiste un dio del genere dedico tutta la mia vita e le mie energie a combatterlo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il perdono può darlo solo DIO non di certo io
> (spero  di essere perdonato anche  per la rima associata al suo santo nome)


.... Quindi demandi le scelte al padreterno e te ne lavi le mani. Classico 

Ed occhio, che se pronunci troppo forte il suo santo nome magari questo s'incazza e con la sua "misericordia" ti fa un mazzo tanto!

Il dio della sottomissione: che immagine mostruosamente umana.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Amico, con me la frittata non la giri!
> 
> Io non dico che il figlio è "talis pater/mater". Anzi!
> Ma qual'è il prezzo di nascere figli di certi elementi!? Che diritto abbiamo di farlo pagare ad un bambino che semplicemente potrebbe non esistere?
> ...


mi dispiace sinceramente  per l 'accaduto, 
ti ammiro per il tuo coraggio di dare un senso filosofico
ad una tragedia  personale,
spero tu possa perdonarmi per il mio inoltrarmi 
in discussioni non conoscendo i percorsi della tua 
persona, scusa ancora.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste  relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!
> non sapendo  chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di  rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato
> fisso.
> Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e  pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più corretta
> ...



ha fatto un'ottima cosa a lasciare anche il fidanzato così può crescersi serena il suo bambino che è la cosa più bella che ci sia. ti consiglio di starle vicina come mamma sola avrà bisogno di vicinanza di chi le vuole bene.

penso che sarà un'ottima mamma un bacio


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si, si può fare....
> è similie all'amniocentesi....



si ma scusami...buca di qua e buca di la non è che non sia privo di rischi. che si goda la gravidanza in santa pace. se frequantava 5 ragazzi contemporaneamente e sapevano che era fidanzata secondo te che reazione avrebbero questi ragazzi? siamo felicissimi di diventare padri????

almeno non subisce le paturnie di quegli uomini, si sa come va a finire no? dopo nato se vuole fa il dna e allora si prendono decisioni.


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Usasse il culo la prossima volta!!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi dispiace sinceramente  per l 'accaduto,
> ti ammiro per il tuo coraggio di dare un senso filosofico
> ad una tragedia  personale,
> spero tu possa perdonarmi per il mio inoltrarmi
> ...



Guarda che le mie balle te le ho spiattellate io, mica ci hai ficcato il naso tu!

Di cosa ti scusi, di grazia?!


----------



## edwina (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Usasse il culo la prossima volta!!!!!



azzzzzz.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Usasse il culo la prossima volta!!!!!


GRAZIE DI ESISTERE OSCURO!!!!!!

:rotfl::up::rotfl::up::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si ma scusami...buca di qua e buca di la non è che non sia privo di rischi. che si goda la gravidanza in santa pace. se frequantava 5 ragazzi contemporaneamente e sapevano che era fidanzata secondo te che reazione avrebbero questi ragazzi? siamo felicissimi di diventare padri????
> 
> almeno non subisce le paturnie di quegli uomini, si sa come va a finire no? dopo nato se vuole fa il dna e allora si prendono decisioni.


L'amniocentesi è molto pericolosa.
Una compagna di scuola di mio figlio ha perso un occhio prima ancora di nascere per un'amniocentesi fatta col culo.
E si può dire che le è andata ancora bene.

Oltre una certa età della madre, però, è sempre il caso di farla.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> purtroppo è vero, ci sono rimasto molto male, è una signora molto gentile, educata, *va sempre in chiesa la domenica
> *pensavo che avesse un solo compagno con il quale la vedevo sempre, poi veste sempre molto castigata mai appariscente, insospettabile insomma.


:rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ok ho finito il caffè.
> 
> Allora...
> 
> ...




premettoi che sono contraria all'aborto...ma in questo caso mettere al momndo un figlio di nessuno con questpo passato alle spalle non so...
un figlio cambia la vita,la stravolge...è già difficile crescerlo avendo un marito e conducendo una vita normale...abituarsi agli orari,ridimensionare tutto...figuriamoci per lei,da sola...si sente in colpa certo ma ci poteva pensare prima,se non fosse rimasta incinta avrebbe continuato ad intrattenersi con questi 5..(cavolo sono un po tantini non trovi??)
un figlio è una cosa seria,non è una scommessa...
non credo sia una buona idea tenerlo...non in questa circostanza...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si ma se vai con cinque contemporaneamente non credo che il padre sia cosi
> Contento di essere lui il padre...
> Non penso che la prenda cosi bene..
> Non sono tutti disposti a prendersi le proprie responsabilità ..
> E che fa sta ragazza non è che puoi obbligare tutti a fare sto cavolo di test...


infatti...rimarrebbe sola comunque...
darebbe magari un'identità al padre....
se è fortunata e risulta essere il suo fidanzato,magari puo' sperare in un perdono e si fanno una famiglia insieme...
ma se il padre è uno degli altri 4(sconvolgente sta cosa)non puo mica pretendere il riconoscimento...
non sarà semplice....
ecco perchè consigliavo di non farlo nascere...a meno che il fidanzato decida di stare con lei e crescerlo insime..magari la testa apposto la mette..
ma se rimane sola con il figlio,magari umiliata da tutti per quello che ha fatto quando si cverra a sapere...perchè dobbiamo mettere in conto anche questo...
non so è una situazione molto complicata..
cavolo si poteva impegnare di meno però...
ma i preservativi sono aumentati di prezzo???o non li fanno più...


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Prego*

Prego prego ,visto il caso....mi sa che anche il culo stia chiedendo pietà.....ridotto ad un pozzo di San .patrizio!!!


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Usasse il culo la prossima volta!!!!!


...avrà usato pure quello, stanne certo!
...allora ricapitoliamo:
1. la signora ha colpa
2. la signora ha colpa
3. la signora ha colpa
...ma i cinque dell'ave Maria dove li mettiamo, loro non hanno colpe?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> premettoi che sono contraria all'aborto...ma in questo caso mettere al momndo un figlio di nessuno con questpo passato alle spalle non so...
> un figlio cambia la vita,la stravolge...è già difficile crescerlo avendo un marito e conducendo una vita normale...abituarsi agli orari,ridimensionare tutto...figuriamoci per lei,da sola...si sente in colpa certo ma ci poteva pensare prima,se non fosse rimasta incinta avrebbe continuato ad intrattenersi con questi 5..(cavolo sono un po tantini non trovi??)
> un figlio è una cosa seria,non è una scommessa...
> non credo sia una buona idea tenerlo...non in questa circostanza...


non oso pensare la tua risposta, nel caso fossi stata favorevole all 'aborto!


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*5?*

Che poi sta bagascia...non ne prendeva 5 di cetrioli....ma 6....dovremmo contare pure quello di quel CORNUTONE DA COMPETIZIONE DEL FIDANZATO....!Io mi chiedo:Ma mentre questa entrava a gambe tese sulle fave che gli capitavano a tiro....sto fidanzato ndò stava???????


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Usasse il culo la prossima volta!!!!!


consigliare un settecentesco costume per la verginità matrimoniale, 
molto riduttivo vista l 'epoca attuale.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non oso pensare la tua risposta, nel caso fossi stata favorevole all 'aborto!



conosco ragazze madri che sono impazzite....
sai è difficile da spiegare...
se le fosse capitato così per sbaglio come capita a tanti daccordo...ma è la situazione ad essere pesante..
non è una situazione normale in cui due persone si frequesntano e capita...
un figlio non è un qualcosa sul quale puoi scommettere...vediamo un po se mi mette sulla retta via...
la mia non è crudeltà...volevo essere un po obiettiva...
potrebbe anche pentirsene...


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Sarà*

Sarà pure riduttivo.....ma visto il continuo afflusso di corpi estranei nelle parti intime di questa signora....usare quel culo devastato sarebbe opportuno quanto giusto!!!:up:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà pure riduttivo.....ma visto il continuo afflusso di corpi estranei nelle parti intime di questa signora....usare quel culo devastato sarebbe opportuno quanto giusto!!!:up:


oscuro...ho letto che è ricca di famiglia....forse ti è sfuggito...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...avrà usato pure quello, stanne certo!
> ...allora ricapitoliamo:
> 1. la signora ha *colpa*
> 2. la signora ha colpa
> ...


Ma la piantiamo di fare questioni di colpe?
La colpa è un'altra delle cagate cattoliche! Data la colpa a qualcuno, il probelma è risolto!

Eh, no, cari miei!

I problemi non si risolvono con le colpe, ma con il buonsenso!
Certo, se il buonsenso ci fosse stato prima sarebbe stato meglio, ma tant'è.
Ora che si fa della pagnotta in forno?

Lo si destina alla redenzione dell'uccellatrice timorata di dio? E se non funziona che si fa? C'è una garanzia? Con o senza franchigia?


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Cazzo c'entra la colpa?che ci fai?ma a questa creatura che verrà al mondo ci pensiamo?Con quella troiazza sgonfiapiselli come madre?NON SCHERZIAMO RAGAZZI!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> conosco ragazze madri che sono impazzite....
> sai è difficile da spiegare...
> se le fosse capitato così per sbaglio come capita a tanti daccordo...ma è la situazione ad essere pesante..
> non è una situazione normale in cui due persone si frequesntano e capita...
> ...



Scusa ma che centra l 'obiettività,  non si è favorevoli all 'aborto, non lo consiglia punto.
da parte mia essendo contrario, l 'unico dubbio sorgerebbe solo quando ci sia a rischio la vita di entrambi, chi salvare?

Le vite nascono, con un inizio di  battito del  cuore e muoiono quando il cuore si ferma, 
essere fautori della fermata del cuore di un altro in ogni caso succeda, sia da considerarsi sempre una brutta cosa
con le gravità atribuite al caso specifico.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> consigliare un settecentesco costume per la verginità matrimoniale,
> molto riduttivo vista l 'epoca attuale.


Il costume settecentesco è in uso dalla notte dei tempi. Il settecento non ne ha avuto l'esclusiva di sicuro e l'epoca attuale ne fa largo uso (e quando dico largo......).

Certo che l'ironia proprio manco sai cos'è, vero? Il consiglio di Oscuro (dai che te lo spiego) era un modo per dire: "la nostra amica avrebbe potuto pensarci prima di andare a rischiare! Visto che la chiesa vieta il preservativo, l'alternativa sarebbe..........."

Ma non dimentichiamo che secondo il dogma cattolico il sesso dovrebe esser teso solo alla procreazione..........
O i dogmi servono solo dopo che si son fatte le cazzate?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma la piantiamo di fare questioni di colpe?
> La colpa è un'altra delle cagate cattoliche! Data la colpa a qualcuno, il probelma è risolto!
> 
> Eh, no, cari miei!
> ...


è sempre li l'inghippo....
ma il buosenso arriva sempre dopo..che poi non è  proprio buonsenso ma senso di colpa per non aver avuto buonsenso...scusate il gioco di parole

fino a quando fila tutto liscio va bene così,si continua,come la signora di cui si sta parlando...signora di 40 anni ho letto,mica una ragazzina...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa ma che centra l 'obiettività,  non si è favorevoli all 'aborto, non lo consiglia punto.
> da parte mia essendo contrario, l 'unico dubbio sorgerebbe solo quando ci sia a rischio la vita di entrambi, chi salvare?
> 
> Le vite nascono, con un inizio di  battito del  cuore e muoiono quando il cuore si ferma,
> ...


Ma certo, come se l'unico valore assoluto fosse quel battito, e non tutto quello che esso poi sostiene!

Ma certo, la chiesa non sarebbe la seconda mafia al mondo se non ci fossero i disgraziati, i poveri, i malati, i disabili sulla cui pelle prosperare tra ori e potere.


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*40???????*

Quaranta??????????Adesso capisco perchè non ha usato il culo....!TROPPO LOGORO E SCARDASCIATO!!!!Allora è giustificata.....sta donna andrà in giro con la sedia a rotelle.....li sottò ci sarà un porto di mare con la pattuglia di vigili urbani a far viabilità...fra un merluzzo e un pesce spada.....!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cazzo c'entra la colpa?che ci fai?ma a questa creatura che verrà al mondo ci pensiamo?Con quella troiazza sgonfiapiselli come madre?NON SCHERZIAMO RAGAZZI!!!!!!!


penso che sia meglio che una sgonfiapiselli come la chiami tu,  lo sia prima di una nascita e non  dopo  come in tanti casi attuali.
penso da parte sua ci sia la voglia di diventare madre, ipotizzare che diventi pessima nel futuro.  sembra  molto pregiudizievole.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Oscù pure io pensavo di avere a che fare con una ragazzina....e invece! 
cmq non ho altro da aggiungere in questo 3D .... mi parte l'embolo solo a pensarci...


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma la piantiamo di fare questioni di colpe?
> La colpa è un'altra delle cagate cattoliche! Data la colpa a qualcuno, il probelma è risolto!
> 
> Eh, no, cari miei!
> ...



eh, ma non c'è mai una garanzia
tutto può succedere, anche che la signora appenda il perizoma al chiodo e si dedichi principalmente a fare la mamma per il resto della sua vita
forse la tipa prima ha sbarellato di brutto, ha condotto  un tipo di vita senza pensare al futuro, senza progetti, così come capita,  ma ora, di fronte alla novità, è rinsavita e vorrebbe cambiare pagina, non è detto che non ci riesca


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Ah*

Ah, è ti sembra pregiudizievole non saper dire al figlio chi è il padre???NON SCHERZIAMO DAI!!


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> penso che sia meglio che una sgonfiapiselli come la chiami tu, lo sia prima di una nascita e non dopo come in tanti casi attuali.
> *penso da parte sua ci sia la voglia di diventare madre,* ipotizzare che diventi pessima nel futuro. sembra molto pregiudizievole.


e per diventare madre ci si deve comportare cosi? farsi mettere incinta a casaccio???? di tanti uno che fa centro l'ha trovato! e dai....


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Simò*

Simò sai cosa sto aspettando????Che arrivi il PROFESSORE di turno che dirà che ho paura delle donne disinibite...dai.....sono in attesa!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma non c'è mai una garanzia
> tutto può succedere, anche che la signora appenda il perizoma al chiodo e si dedichi principalmente a fare la mamma per il resto della sua vita
> forse la tipa prima ha sbarellato di brutto, ha condotto  un tipo di vita senza pensare al futuro, senza progetti, così come capita,  ma ora, di fronte alla novità, è rinsavita e vorrebbe cambiare pagina, non è detto che non ci riesca


Ma è chiaro che potrebbe anche capitare che lei diventi la miglior madre del mondo. 
E' solo che bisogna ragionare mooolto bene sul fatto se si ha diritto, potendo fermare subito la pallina, di giocare alla roulette con il futuro di un bambino.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò sai cosa sto aspettando????Che arrivi il PROFESSORE di turno che dirà che ho paura delle donne disinibite...dai.....sono in attesa!!!!


aspetta di una cosi c'è da aver paura...ma per l'igiene mica per altro


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma certo, come se l'unico valore assoluto fosse quel battito, e non tutto quello che esso poi sostiene!
> 
> Ma certo, la chiesa non sarebbe la seconda mafia al mondo se non ci fossero i disgraziati, i poveri, i malati, i disabili sulla cui pelle prosperare tra ori e potere.


ti assicuro che la penso molto ma molto  peggio di te riguardo la chiesa, non capisco nemmeno che centra in questo discorso!

Parlavo dell 'inizio della vita,  di un cuore che per quanto piccino sia, inizia a battere! non  è quello l 'inizio secondo te?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aspetta di una cosi c'è da aver paura...ma per l'igiene mica per altro


Ma che igiene?!?!

I virus ed i batteri sono creature del signore generate per punire i peccatori!!!!!!


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

...scusate, vi incazzate perchè non ha usato profilattici, vi incazzate perchè ha scopato con 5 persone,
neanche fosse vostra moglie...
vi incazzate perchè è rimasta incinta... ma mica ha fatto tutto da sola!
con i cinque perchè non vi incazzate?
...se una donna rimane incinta è solo colpa sua?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti assicuro che la penso molto ma molto  peggio di te riguardo la chiesa, non capisco nemmeno che centra in questo discorso!
> 
> Parlavo dell 'inizio della vita,  di un cuore che per quanto piccino sia, inizia a battere! non  è quello l 'inizio secondo te?


In casi come questi non è l'inizio che mi preoccupa, ma la prosecuzione e la fine!


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e per diventare madre ci si deve comportare cosi? farsi mettere incinta a casaccio???? di tanti uno che fa centro l'ha trovato! e dai....


ma no, parlavo di dopo l 'evento, sarebbe da psicopatici averlo pensato prima.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...scusate, vi incazzate perchè non ha usato profilattici, vi incazzate perchè ha scopato con 5 persone,
> neanche fosse vostra moglie...
> vi incazzate perchè è rimasta incinta... ma mica ha fatto tutto da sola!
> con i cinque perchè non vi incazzate?
> ...se una donna rimane incinta è solo colpa sua?


In un caso del genere viene da pensare di si!

A parte che comunque, ripeto, non è con le colpe che si risolvono i problemi, i 5 dell'avemaria sono senza dubbio stati coglioni se non hanno usato il preservativo, ma la pagnotta random non ce l'hanno in forno loro.
E se proprio vogliamo fare un discorso di colpe, beh, si potrebbe dire che ognuno di loro ne ha il 20% del 50%.

Il problema lo deve risolvere la signora, e tra le possibili varianti in cerca della soluzione c'è anche la ricerca del padre biologico (a parte che tantissime volte è preferibile un buon padre adottivo che certi padri biologici).


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...scusate, vi incazzate perchè non ha usato profilattici, vi incazzate perchè ha scopato con 5 persone,
> neanche fosse vostra moglie...
> vi incazzate perchè è rimasta incinta... ma mica ha fatto tutto da sola!
> con i cinque perchè non vi incazzate?
> ...se una donna rimane incinta è solo colpa sua?


no, però forse li ha raccattati chissà dove, se vai in cerca di avventure, liberissima, ma attrezzati almeno


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma che igiene?!?!
> 
> I virus ed i batteri sono creature del signore generate per punire i peccatori!!!!!!


:thinking:ensa:

:umile::umile::umile:


hai ragione:bandiera:


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...scusate, vi incazzate perchè non ha usato profilattici, vi incazzate perchè ha scopato con 5 persone,
> neanche fosse vostra moglie...
> vi incazzate perchè è rimasta incinta... ma mica ha fatto tutto da sola!
> *con i cinque perchè non vi incazzate?
> *...se una donna rimane incinta è solo colpa sua?


ma per i cinque lei è una sola:singleeye:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...scusate, vi incazzate perchè non ha usato profilattici, vi incazzate perchè ha scopato con 5 persone,
> neanche fosse vostra moglie...
> vi incazzate perchè è rimasta incinta... ma mica ha fatto tutto da sola!
> con i cinque perchè non vi incazzate?
> ...se una donna rimane incinta è solo colpa sua?



sicuramente hanno le loro colpe...nessuno lo mette in dubbio!
ma lei non è che ha usato tanto il cevello è!!!
e dai ma una che manco sa chi è il padre di suo figlio!! ma scherziamo?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma certo, come se l'unico valore assoluto fosse quel battito, *e non tutto quello che esso poi sostiene!
> 
> *Ma certo, la chiesa non sarebbe la seconda mafia al mondo se non ci fossero i disgraziati, i poveri, i malati, i disabili sulla cui pelle prosperare tra ori e potere.



ecco...era questo quello che volevo dire...


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> no, però forse li ha raccattati chissà dove, se vai in cerca di avventure, liberissima, ma attrezzati almeno


...come al solito, donna tentatrice e peccatrice... una specie di Messalina insonmma...
mi sembrava di aver letto che era caduta in depressione, dopo il distacco...
mi stupisco che certe considerazioni giungano proprio da una donna...


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...come al solito, donna tentatrice e peccatrice...* una specie di Messalina insonmma...
> *mi sembrava di aver letto che era caduta in depressione, dopo il distacco...
> mi stupisco che certe considerazioni giungano proprio da una donna...


no, una grandissima sprovvedutaincosciente.
se tutto questo fosse vero


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...come al solito, donna tentatrice e peccatrice... una specie di Messalina insonmma...
> mi sembrava di aver letto che era caduta in depressione, dopo il distacco...
> mi stupisco che certe considerazioni giungano proprio da una donna...



Ma stanotte invece di dormire ti sei drogato?


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, una grandissima sprovvedutaincosciente.
> se tutto questo fosse vero


..puoi essere sprovveduta e incosciente e anche molto di più, quando sei in depressione.
puoi anche voler buttarti via con un sesso sfenato e che niente ha a che vedere con l'amore e rinnegare tutto, sentirti schifosa per accettare il dolore.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma stanotte invece di dormire ti sei drogato?


è stato morso dalla tarantola :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> In casi come questi non è l'inizio che mi preoccupa, ma la prosecuzione e la fine!


le tue preoccupazioni, non possono arrivare alla certezza, quale futuro possa attendere ad una persona, identificata solo 
dal suo battito vitale.
Sono solo belli e buoni pregiudizi mio caro, ben lontani dalle tue preoccupazioni nobili citate!


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma stanotte invece di dormire ti sei drogato?


...espongo solo le mie considerazioni.
è vietato Madame?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuramente *hanno le loro colpe*...nessuno lo mette in dubbio!
> ma lei non è che ha usato tanto il cevello è!!!
> e dai ma una che manco sa chi è il padre di suo figlio!! ma scherziamo?


ora salta fuori che la colpa è dei 5.....magari è stata violentata....che ne sai...
ma per favore...


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ora salta fuori che la colpa è dei 5.....magari è stata violentata....che ne sai...
> ma per favore...


bè una piccola parte è pure la loro perchè non hanno usato protezione....  ma piccola è!


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..puoi essere sprovveduta e incosciente e anche molto di più, quando sei in depressione.
> puoi anche voler buttarti via con un sesso sfenato e che niente ha a che vedere con l'amore e rinnegare tutto, sentirti schifosa per accettare il dolore.


buttati via ma non metterti in condizione di mettere al mondo una vita alla quale non sai dare radici.non si gioca con la maternità


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma stanotte invece di dormire ti sei drogato?


...beh, dopo le descrizioni di Geko, c'è mancato poco....


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è stato morso dalla tarantola :rotfl::rotfl:


...si, si, ma non era una tarantola, bensì un ragno australiano, molto comune.... durante una trasferta... il fetente si era infialto nella scarpa da ginnastica negli spogliatoi della palestra.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si, si, ma non era una tarantola, bensì un ragno australiano, molto comune.... durante una trasferta... il fetente si era infialto nella scarpa da ginnastica negli spogliatoi della palestra.


:scared: 

vabbè ma vive in australia no?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buttati via ma non metterti in condizione di mettere al mondo una vita alla quale non sai dare radici.*non si gioca con la maternità*


:up:


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buttati via ma non metterti in condizione di mettere al mondo una vita alla quale non sai dare radici.non si gioca con la maternità


:up:

peccato che non possa anche approvarti! ti approvo troppo


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> vabbè ma vive in australia no?


...si, vive solo lì, solo che mi ha mandato all'ospedale e mi è andata pure bene!!!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si, vive solo lì, solo che mi ha mandato all'ospedale e mi è andata pure bene!!!!!


ne avevo sentito parlare...ho visto un documentario sugli animali pericolosi e c'era pure sto ragno...


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> peccato che non possa anche approvarti! ti approvo troppo


ma sai che da quando l'admin ha tolto punti a tutti non arrivano più bollini rossi? c'è un'aria rinunciataria


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> le tue preoccupazioni, non possono arrivare alla certezza, quale futuro possa attendere ad una persona, identificata solo
> dal suo battito vitale.
> Sono solo belli e buoni pregiudizi mio caro, ben lontani dalle tue preoccupazioni nobili citate!


Ma scusa........
Ma secondo te, l'assicurazione di un'auto va pagata perchè è obbligatorio o perchè esistono le probabilità di incidenti e devi metterti in condizione di poter risarcire i danni?

Sto cazzo di valore assoluto che diamo ad una funzione biologica ci permette di giocare d'azzardo?

Certo neppure in una famiglia "classica" si ha la certezza che i figli crescano in salute e serenità, ma quello che non ammetto è partire coscientemente da condizioni già gravate da grossi dubbi e lavarsene le mani delle potenziali conseguenze solo perchè una funzione biologica ha preso avvio.
Non sono per l'aborto a tutti i costi, ma per una mooooooooolto attenta valutazione (e lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta certo che anche ora questo concetto sarà ignorato) del diritto che ognuno ha di giocare d'azzardo col futuro di qualcuno. Soprattutto quando le carte non sono favorevoli al massimo.

Se gioco io e perdo, pago io. In un caso come una nascita, se "perdo" paga un altro che non c'entra un cazzo col mio gioco!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè una piccola parte è pure la loro perchè non hanno usato protezione....  ma piccola è!


quello si...e la cosa sai dovrebbe fare riflettere....
perchè un patner occasionale non si premura a farlo???perchè non ha paura di contrarre qualcosa???
e se lo facesse così anche con le altre che le passano sotto mano??...

o sei stupido e ti credi invincibile o non hai nulla da perdere...


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ne avevo sentito parlare...ho visto un documentario sugli animali pericolosi e c'era pure sto ragno...


...sembra che ami le buche calde e umide...
in questo siamo uguali!!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che da quando l'admin ha tolto punti a tutti non arrivano più bollini rossi? c'è un'aria rinunciataria


sai che nemmeno a me?


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> quello si...e la cosa sai dovrebbe fare riflettere....
> perchè un patner occasionale non si premura a farlo???perchè non ha paura di contrarre qualcosa???
> e se lo facesse così anche con le altre che le passano sotto mano??...
> 
> o sei stupido e ti credi invincibile o non hai nulla da perdere...


... o pensavano di non essere "occasionali"


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sembra che ami le buche calde e umide...
> in questo siamo uguali!!!!



.....sono troppo maliziosa per rispondere....sorvolo


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che nemmeno a me?


..cosa sono questi bollini rossi? Punti che punti parlate? Mi informate per favore?


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste  relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!
> non sapendo  chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di  rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato
> fisso.
> Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e  pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più corretta
> ...



Eppure è semplice: dille di usare il preservativo.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma scusa........
> Ma secondo te, l'assicurazione di un'auto va pagata perchè è obbligatorio o perchè esistono le probabilità di incidenti e devi metterti in condizione di poter risarcire i danni?
> 
> Sto cazzo di valore assoluto che diamo ad una funzione biologica ci permette di giocare d'azzardo?
> ...




:up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...espongo solo le mie considerazioni.
> è vietato Madame?



Certo che no Monsieur, ma le considerazioni, quando quoti un post, tenta di farle inerenti al post ed a quello che vi è scritto.
Non è bello usare un post altrui come trampolino per lanciare altre cose del tutto proprie e che nulla hanno a che fare.
Vorrebbe dire rischiare - più o meno intenzionalmente - di mettere in bocca agli altri parole che non hanno detto.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..cosa sono questi bollini rossi? Punti che punti parlate? Mi informate per favore?


se clicchi sulla stellina sotto i post puoi approvare o disapprovare un post


----------



## The Cheater (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, *frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste  relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!*
> non sapendo  chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di  rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato
> fisso.
> Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e  pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più corretta
> ...


quanto all'ora???

riceve in casa o solo escort???

io le consiglierei di abortire...per il bene di TUTTI!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè una piccola parte è pure la loro perchè non hanno usato protezione....  ma piccola è!


Come ho già detto: il 20% del 50%.



E colgo l'occasione per ricordare che affidarsi al profilattico per evitare una gravidanza oggi come oggi è proprio l'ultima spiaggia!

I 5 dell'oca selvaggia (lo so, erano 4, ma.... licenza poetica) se non hanno usato il profilattico sono coglioni al 100% più che altro per il rischio di infezioni. Per la gravidanza la suddivisione della responsabilità è e rimane un quinto della metà per ognuno.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Eppure è semplice: dille di usare il preservativo.


Troppo tardi, pagnotta in forno.


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Troppo tardi, pagnotta in forno.


Povero figlio. :unhappy:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se clicchi sulla stellina sotto i post puoi approvare o disapprovare un post


io non ne sapevo nulla...magari poi in privato mi spieghi come funziona...


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non ne sapevo nulla...magari poi in privato mi spieghi come funziona...


:yes:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Povero figlio. :unhappy:


Ma no, dai! Magari gli va bene!

Che dici, visto che in questo periodo di depressione vanno alla grande le sale scommesse, quasi quasi si potrebbero raccogliere le puntate sulla sorte di questo figlio!

Chissà chi vincerà?

A quanto lo diamo?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma scusa........
> Ma secondo te, l'assicurazione di un'auto va pagata perchè è obbligatorio o perchè esistono le probabilità di incidenti e devi metterti in condizione di poter risarcire i danni?
> 
> Sto cazzo di valore assoluto che diamo ad una funzione biologica ci permette di giocare d'azzardo?
> ...


paragonarla ad un assicurazione mi sembra superficiale e riduttivo, vedo incoerenza nell 'atribuire la gravità dell 'accaduto,
sulla base  del numero dei partners, la troverei altrettanto grave anche in un tradimento extraconiugale (considerata normalità dalla maggior parte di quelli che scrivono in questo forum)
Trascurando  i buoni propositi di una persona, prenda la decisione diventare  madre ( magari  meglio di tante altre)
dopo aver riflettuto nei prpri errori errori.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> se clicchi sulla stellina sotto i post puoi approvare o disapprovare un post


...ma intendi quella specie di stella di Davide, tutta nera in basso a sx?


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Eppure è semplice: dille di usare il preservativo.


i buoi sono scappati...


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Come ho già detto: il 20% del 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e perchè non il 30% o Il 40%? che devi far quadrare la percentuale?
...sembri un contabile....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> paragonarla ad un assicurazione mi sembra superficiale e riduttivo, vedo incoerenza nell 'atribuire la gravità dell 'accaduto,
> *sulla base  del numero dei partners, la troverei altrettanto grave anche in un tradimento extraconiugale (considerata normalità dalla maggior parte di quelli che scrivono in questo forum)
> Trascurando  i buoni propositi di una persona, prenda la decisione diventare  madre ( magari  meglio di tante altre)
> dopo aver riflettuto nei prpri errori errori*.


Ma anche paragonare una pagliuzza in un occhio alle colpe di una vita, ad esempio, può apparire riduttivo, ma qualcuno lo fece.
Ti insegno una parola: metafora.

Il grassetto invece è per me del tutto incomprensibile


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma intendi quella specie di stella di Davide, tutta nera in basso a sx?


Esattamente


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e perchè non il 30% o Il 40%? che devi far quadrare la percentuale?
> ...sembri un contabile....


Sei tu che hai preteso che si facesse questione di colpe. Io ho solo risposto in termini matematicamente equi.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma no, dai! Magari gli va bene!
> 
> Che dici, visto che in questo periodo di depressione vanno alla grande le sale scommesse, quasi quasi si potrebbero raccogliere le puntate sulla sorte di questo figlio!
> 
> ...



a questo proposito ricordo i sermoni ai corsi prematrimoniali riguardo ai figli e all'aborto...
ci si nasconde dietro una falsa moralità.. 
non esiste solo il bianco o il nero....ma esistono diverse sfumature...


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Certo che no Monsieur, ma le considerazioni, quando quoti un post, tenta di farle inerenti al post ed a quello che vi è scritto.
> Non è bello usare un post altrui come trampolino per lanciare altre cose del tutto proprie e che nulla hanno a che fare.
> Vorrebbe dire rischiare - più o meno intenzionalmente - di mettere in bocca agli altri parole che non hanno detto.


...non ci penso proprio a metterti in bocca parole non tue...ne sei già abbastanza pieno...
...vedo che si ragiona a settori. Citare gli altri 5 o eventuali colpe non è inerente?
...è vero concentriamoci su quella "mignotta", in fondo se lè cercarta....


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Noo*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:No dai adesso i 5 hanno le loro colpe???e quali?io conosco una che ha bisogno di qualche vangata di carne bianca....e la colpa è la mia?Questa è l'italia......!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:No dai adesso i 5 hanno le loro colpe???e quali?io conosco una che ha bisogno di qualche vangata di carne bianca....e la colpa è la mia?Questa è l'italia......!!!


L'unica colpa che hanno secondo me è quella di non aver usato protezione! per il resto....sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:No dai adesso i 5 hanno le loro colpe???e quali?io conosco una che ha bisogno di qualche vangata di carne bianca....e la colpa è la mia?Questa è l'italia......!!!


...nel fare sesso con chi cazzo piace a loro, non hanno nessuna colpa, ne loro ne lei.
Nel non usare precuazioni, tutti hanno colpa, al 50%. Anche loro. ..e ognuno ha per dirla alla MONsier, il suo ben 50% perchè in quel momento sta solo con lei. LEI e LUI!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non ci penso proprio a metterti in bocca parole non tue...ne sei già abbastanza pieno...
> ...vedo *che si ragiona a settori*. Citare gli altri 5 o eventuali colpe non è inerente?
> ...è vero concentriamoci su quella *"mignotta", *in fondo se lè cercarta....


Gioca con le parole, ma attento a non inciampare, che pesti il naso.

La risposta sugli altri 5 te l'ho data un paio di volte articolandola pure, ma l'hai ignorata, e la parola mignotta l'hai usata tu, ma qui ed in questa forma sottintendendo che sia opinione mia.

Ti piace giocare sporco, vero? Allora almeno gioca bene, altrimenti fai brutte figure.


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Ma infatti con una del genere..altro che preservativi....meglio na bella pippa a due mani!!!!


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> L'unica colpa che hanno secondo me è quella di non aver usato protezione! per il resto....sono d'accordo con te


non è scritto da nessuna parte che non abbiano usato il profilattico, come non è scritto da nessuna parte che usandolo non 
possa succedere.


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non è scritto da nessuna parte che non abbiano usato il profilattico, come non è scritto da nessuna parte che usandolo non
> possa succedere.


come non credo che sia vera la storia di questo post.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non è scritto da nessuna parte che non abbiano usato il profilattico, come non è scritto da nessuna parte che usandolo non
> possa succedere.


se si fosse rotto con uno dei cinque avremmo il padre


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non è scritto da nessuna parte che non abbiano usato il profilattico, come non è scritto da nessuna parte che usandolo non
> possa succedere.


l'abbiamo dato per scontato


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> come non credo che sia vera la storia di questo post.


condivido.la precisazione che andasse sempre in chiesa è un'evidente provocazione


----------



## Indeciso (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste  relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!non sapendo  chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di  rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato fisso.Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e  pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più correttadi vita.Non so proprio cosa consigliargli.


La tua amica é una Cooperativa........


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si fosse rotto con uno dei cinque avremmo il padre


ah..ecco perchè lo abbiamo dato per scontato! Grazie


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non è scritto da nessuna parte che non abbiano usato il profilattico, come non è scritto da nessuna parte che usandolo non
> possa succedere.


E questo intervento dimostra che uno può anche dire e ripetere delle cose, ma se non le si vuole/può leggere rimangono ignorate.

Qualcuno ha voglia di prendersi la briga di andare a vedere quante volte ho già detto che il preservativo, se anche lo hanno usato, non garantisce certo da un incidente di percorso? Io no, ma tanto non servirebbe a nulla dato che le persone a cui erano dirette le mie parole sono le prime a non volerle leggere (ed a questo proposito avevo già citato il Vangelo)


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2012)

*amarcord*

... ricordi della prima gravidanza, prima visita ginecologa vado da sola, la gine comincia a farmi domande strane... alla fine capisco che vuole sapere perchè non c'è il padre: spiego che il mio ufficio è a 30 metri dal suo studio, ho preso appuntamento al volo riempiendo il buco di una che aveva appena rimandato, il padre sta lavorando a 200 km, per il resto tutto a posto. La prossima volta voglio qui anche lui, mi dice, con i VOSTRI esami del sangue che adesso VI prescrivo. La volta dopo, anamnesi completa fino alla 3 generazione, sfilza di domande su genitori nonni ecc... Questo per dire che il padre non è un accessorio, porta il 50% del patrimonio genetico, nel bene e nel male. Se una roulette russa del genere fosse capitata a me, sarei andata con il capino cosparso di cenere da tutti e 5, senza nulla pretendere, ma chiedendo di poter effettuare un po' di esami... lei adesso farà i suoi, spero, data la condizione psicologica non proprio serena in cui ha dimostrato di essere. L'esame del dna, se qualcuno dei 5 volesse fare un riscontro, lo può fare durante la gestazione o anche dopo, tanto il dna non scappa, se è intenzionata a portare avanti la gravidanza, diversamente è inutile. Io sono personalmente favorevole al fatto che alle donne sia data la possibilità di effettuare un aborto, ma il fatto che l'aborto sia un evento traumatico nella vita di una donna è innegabile, e dato che è un evento traumatico, solo lei ci può fare i conti. Esistono anche altre strade da percorrere comunque, se lei non si sentisse in grado di crescere questo bambino. Strade diversamente dolorose, ma che non vanno in conflitto con la sua fede.
E una cosa solo vorrei aggiungere: questa donna ha perso la testa, ha fatto una serie di cose che non erano probabilmente nelle sue corde, e per questo le ha fatte poco lucidamente, avventatamente. Ha avuto liberamente rapporti con molti uomini, probabilmente in spregio alle regole che ha seguito per 40 anni, quelle regole che alla fine l'hanno premiata con la solitudine. Ha sbagliato gravemente non tutelando la propria e l'altrui salute, ma per il resto... ha dato via del suo, non di altri.


----------



## oscuro (17 Maggio 2012)

*Rotto*

Ma non credo si possa esser rotto...visto la generosità,e l'elasticita,di questa grande donna....è molto difficile....come potrebbe rompersi?Un Pozzo di San patrizio è più...avviluppante.......!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Come già capitato più volte in passato, si considera a volte che non sia tanto importante la veridicità di una storia, quanto lo scambio di opinioni diverse che questa scatena.
E' confronto, è attività intellettuale, cose che fan sempre bene come una passeggiata o mangiare frutta e verdura.


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si fosse rotto con uno dei cinque avremmo il padre


ciao Minerva, non per contraddirti ( me ne guarderei bene) 
ho letto. di  condom difettosi con micro fori che non si notano a prima vista,
riguardo a questo post ho molti dubbi sulla autenticita, 
partendo dal presupposto che mi sembra molto improbabile che
una persona confidi certi segreti ad un  vicino di casa.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ciao Minerva, non per contraddirti ( me ne guarderei bene)
> ho letto. di  condom difettosi con micro fori che non si notano a prima vista,
> riguardo a questo post ho molti dubbi sulla autenticita,
> partendo dal presupposto che mi sembra molto improbabile che
> una persona confidi certi segreti ad un  vicino di casa.


Sempre che il vicino non sia il sesto.......

O il confessore........


----------



## free (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...come al solito, donna tentatrice e peccatrice... una specie di Messalina insonmma...
> mi sembrava di aver letto che era caduta in depressione, dopo il distacco...
> mi stupisco che certe considerazioni giungano proprio da una donna...


ok, puoi aver ragione, non sappiamo che aveva questa donna per comportarsi così
forse non era "libera" come intendevo io, forse la depressione può produrre questo tipo di effetti...
ma non avevo di certo in mente la donna tentatrice e peccatrice!

quando compi delle azioni, devi pensare anche alle possibili conseguenze, per combinare un casino ci vuole un attimo, mettere le cose a posto invece non è così semplice, ammesso che ci si riesca
se invece questa persona non era in grado di ragionare lucidamente, allora è tutto un altro discorso


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ciao Minerva, non per contraddirti ( me ne guarderei bene)
> ho letto. di condom difettosi con micro fori che non si notano a prima vista,
> riguardo a questo post ho molti dubbi sulla autenticita,
> partendo dal presupposto che mi sembra molto improbabile che
> una persona confidi certi segreti ad un vicino di casa.


magari è uno dei 5


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

*Bello sto pensiero*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Come già capitato più volte in passato, si considera a volte che non sia tanto importante la veridicità di una storia, quanto lo scambio di opinioni diverse che questa scatena.
> E' confronto, è attività intellettuale, cose che fan sempre bene come una passeggiata o mangiare frutta e verdura.


mi piace.

blu


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ricordi della prima gravidanza, prima visita ginecologa vado da sola, la gine comincia a farmi domande strane... alla fine capisco che vuole sapere perchè non c'è il padre: spiego che il mio ufficio è a 30 metri dal suo studio, ho preso appuntamento al volo riempiendo il buco di una che aveva appena rimandato, il padre sta lavorando a 200 km, per il resto tutto a posto. La prossima volta voglio qui anche lui, mi dice, con i VOSTRI esami del sangue che adesso VI prescrivo. La volta dopo, anamnesi completa fino alla 3 generazione, sfilza di domande su genitori nonni ecc... Questo per dire che il padre non è un accessorio, porta il 50% del patrimonio genetico, nel bene e nel male. Se una roulette russa del genere fosse capitata a me, sarei andata con il capino cosparso di cenere da tutti e 5, senza nulla pretendere, ma chiedendo di poter effettuare un po' di esami... lei adesso farà i suoi, spero, data la condizione psicologica non proprio serena in cui ha dimostrato di essere. L'esame del dna, se qualcuno dei 5 volesse fare un riscontro, lo può fare durante la gestazione o anche dopo, tanto il dna non scappa, se è intenzionata a portare avanti la gravidanza, diversamente è inutile. Io sono personalmente favorevole al fatto che alle donne sia data la possibilità di effettuare un aborto, ma il fatto che l'aborto sia un evento traumatico nella vita di una donna è innegabile, e dato che è un evento traumatico, solo lei ci può fare i conti. Esistono anche altre strade da percorrere comunque, se lei non si sentisse in grado di crescere questo bambino. Strade diversamente dolorose, ma che non vanno in conflitto con la sua fede.
> E una cosa solo vorrei aggiungere: questa donna ha perso la testa, ha fatto una serie di cose che non erano probabilmente nelle sue corde, e per questo le ha fatte poco lucidamente, avventatamente. Ha avuto liberamente rapporti con molti uomini, probabilmente in spregio alle regole che ha seguito per 40 anni, quelle regole che alla fine l'hanno premiata con la solitudine. Ha sbagliato gravemente non tutelando la propria e l'altrui salute, ma per il resto... *ha dato via del suo, non di alt*ri.


no, al momento che non evita una gravidanza e quindi un'altra vita


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sempre che il vicino non sia il sesto.......
> 
> O il confessore........




E sempre se il non registrato sia la protagonista della storia 


Ma poi che sia vera o no a noi che ci frega è sempre una discussione su  cui confrontarsi no!


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se solo sapessi quante donne stanno vivendo il rimorso di un aborto, non parleresti così,
> L'aborto è legale in italia,  viene sempre praticato senza  seguire  il giusto iter legale, vengono escluse
> tutte le sedute nei  consultori con i psicologi (obbligatori per legge).
> Lasciando un trauma indelebile in donne non pienamente convinte delle loro azioni.


I consultori sono in mano vostra (comunione e liberazione) grazie all'ingerenza vaticana e ai parlamentari sudditi, e siete voi che le distruggete psicologicamente, facendo il lavaggio del cervello alle poverette che vi capitano tra le mani addirittura con il carico simbolico dell'obbligo di fare il funerale a quell'ammasso di cellule (legge regionale Lombarda, guarda caso in mano alla feccia peggiore di CL, i Memores Domini)...

ma prima o poi, fidati, la gente si svegliera' e sarete trattati a calci in culo...

e' da un po' che nun subite il trattamento degli anni 70 e se vedono i risultati con il vostro strapotere.....

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, al momento che non evita una gravidanza e quindi un'altra vita


questa è una conseguenza del suo errore, o forse la sfortuna di un preservativo difettoso... che capita a volte. Mi infastidisce un poco la conta dei partner.


----------



## Indeciso (17 Maggio 2012)

Ora vado a leggermi le 24 pagine di questa trama di Harmony


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi piace.
> 
> blu


Grazie, e sono convinto che senza questo presupposto tutto il nostro dialogare sarebbe tempo sprecato.
Sono un ottimista, però, ed ho grande fiducia che nostro malgrado la vita ci migliori istante dopo istante.
Chi più chi meno, chiaro, ma è a mio avviso un processo inarrestabile, un moto virtuoso cui non ci si può opporre, fortunatamente.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E sempre se il non registrato sia la protagonista della storia
> 
> 
> Ma poi che sia vera o no a noi che ci frega è sempre una discussione su  cui confrontarsi no!


appunto :smile:


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> questa è una conseguenza del suo errore, o forse la sfortuna di un preservativo difettoso... che capita a volte. Mi infastidisce un poco la conta dei partner.


eppure fanno la differenza.e la farebbero ,ovviamente ,anche fosse un uomo


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quel povero diavolo che se avesse saputo come sarebbe andata a finire col cazzo che si sarebbe fatto crocifiggere, ebbe a dire: _"non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire"_


e ricordati anche che il "cagasotto" sulla croce se prese paura e frignava....

PADRE PERCHE' M'HAI ABBANDONATOOOOOO????

questi me stanno affa' er culo a cappella sistina e tu me lassi da solo co' questi?

e nun se fa'...oseno' dillo prima, cribbio...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

*il mio pensiero*

Secondo me il vero noccIolo del discorso è un'altro;questa donna ha deciso la cosa piu' importante ovvero di crescer un figlio da sola.
Questo secondo me è un bel traguardo in se.
Quindi che figlio sia e speriamo che sia maschio,il suo vero grande amore!

p,s mi meraviglio a leggere lo stupore dei 5 passanti anche perche' non vedo gran differenza nel tradire un compagno 5 volte con un amante e 5 volte con 5 amanti se non la considerazione di Gérard Depardieu che spesso NON accade neppure nella prima ipotesi (5 volte con la stessa persona).

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

uno ha il preservativo e si rompe, la pillola e non funziona il cerotto e lo perde..... che differenza fa con uno che accetta di fare sesso con una donna senza alcuna precauzione.


gli uomini in questione sono colpevoli dello sbaglio quanto lei ma non di meno.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *uno ha il preservativo e si rompe, la pillola e non funziona il cerotto e lo perde*..... che differenza fa con uno che accetta di fare sesso con una donna senza alcuna precauzione.
> 
> 
> gli uomini in questione sono colpevoli dello sbaglio quanto lei ma non di meno.


l'apocalisse!


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma non si tratta di cinque cazzi o cento...tiè pure mille ... resta la persona, l'essere umano...
> vi dice niente Maria Maddalena????


Ma Maria Maddalena non era assolutamente una puttana...

cazzo, sulla favola, poche idee ma ben confuse, neh...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!
> non sapendo chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato
> fisso.
> Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più corretta
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me il vero noccIolo del discorso è un'altro;questa donna ha deciso la cosa piu' importante ovvero di crescer un figlio da sola.
> Questo secondo me è un bel traguardo in se.
> Quindi che figlio sia e speriamo che sia maschio,il suo vero grande amore!
> 
> ...


questa donna, sentendosi in colpa per la "vita frivola" mette al mondo (punizione??) un figlio a cui (se non fa il test di paternità) non saprà dire chi è il padre.lo trovo aberrante
perlomeno sono orrendi presupposti, poi la vita a volte prende strade diverse e ci sarebbe da augurarselo per chi nasce.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Tu sei completamente fuori di testa.


noooooooooooooooooooo ma che vai dicendo...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa donna, sentendosi in colpa per la "vita frivola" mette al mondo (punizione??) un figlio a cui (se non fa il test di paternità) non saprà dire chi è il padre.lo trovo aberrante
> perlomeno sono orrendi presupposti, poi la vita a volte prende strade diverse e ci sarebbe da augurarselo per chi nasce.



Ce ne sono in giro di figli che non conoscono i padri .....come ce ne sono che li conoscono e non vorrebbero conoscerli....
Il figlio rimarrà suo figlio e basta...pensi che si debba per forza essere in due per crescere bene un bambino?

Una conoscente amica di mia sorella ha fatto un'inseminazione non è sposata non ha un compagno voleva un figlio lo ha fatto ...
E questo bimbo che ora ha 6 anni mi sembra sia cresciuto benissimo e serenissimo...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> uno ha il preservativo e si rompe, la pillola e non funziona il cerotto e lo perde..... che differenza fa con uno che accetta di fare sesso con una donna senza alcuna precauzione.
> 
> 
> gli uomini in questione sono colpevoli dello sbaglio quanto lei ma non di meno.


ma le leggi le cose dopo che le scrivi???


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> .... Quindi demandi le scelte al padreterno e te ne lavi le mani. Classico
> 
> Ed occhio, che se pronunci troppo forte il suo santo nome magari questo s'incazza e con la sua "misericordia" ti fa un mazzo tanto!
> 
> Il dio della sottomissione: che immagine mostruosamente umana.


ahahahahahah

infatti non e' dio che ha creato l'uomo a sua somiglianza , ma e' l'uomo che ha creato dio a sua somiglianza...

ahahahahah

Ps: che schifo...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma Maria Maddalena non era assolutamente una puttana...
> 
> cazzo, sulla favola, poche idee ma ben confuse, neh...
> 
> ahahahahah



ops ahhh no?
ricordavo male


----------



## The Cheater (17 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ce ne sono in giro di figli che non conoscono i padri .....come ce ne sono che li conoscono e non vorrebbero conoscerli....
> Il figlio rimarrà suo figlio e basta...*pensi che si debba per forza essere in due per crescere bene un bambino?
> *
> Una conoscente amica di mia sorella ha fatto un'inseminazione non è sposata non ha un compagno voleva un figlio lo ha fatto ...
> E questo bimbo che ora ha 6 anni mi sembra sia cresciuto benissimo e serenissimo...


SI, ASSOLUTAMENTE

ditemi quello che volete ma DISSENTO da questa teoria!!!

un bimbo necessità di una figura materna tanto quanto di quella paterna...
non crescerà un criminale o un celebroleso, ma avrà pur sempre avuto una infanzia ANOMALA

meglio un padre non perfetto (ovviamente non un folle manesco) che un NON PADRE


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questa donna, sentendosi in colpa per la "vita frivola" mette al mondo (punizione??) un figlio a cui (se non fa il test di paternità) non saprà dire chi è il padre.lo trovo aberrante
> perlomeno sono orrendi presupposti, poi la vita a volte prende strade diverse e ci sarebbe da augurarselo per chi nasce.


Avrei voluto postarti un "Rosanna, Rosanna, Rosanna nell'alto dei cieli" di Pino dei Palazzi, ma non l'ho trovato. 
Mi prostro, comunque (s.al m.)

[video=youtube;CEfohtYLVpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEfohtYLVpI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa ma che centra l 'obiettività,  non si è favorevoli all 'aborto, non lo consiglia punto.
> da parte mia essendo contrario, l 'unico dubbio sorgerebbe solo quando ci sia a rischio la vita di entrambi, chi salvare?
> 
> Le vite nascono, con un inizio di  battito del  cuore e muoiono quando il cuore si ferma,
> ...


scusa levame na' curiosita', sei per caso un certo Angelino Luci. dell'altro forum?...ahahahahah

no' perche' se nun lo sei, t'avviso che c'hai un fratello gemello pirla in giro...

ahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> SI, ASSOLUTAMENTE
> 
> ditemi quello che volete ma DISSENTO da questa teoria!!!
> 
> ...



Ma sai quanti genitori sono costretti a fare sia da madre che da padre??

E sai quanti genitori pur essendoci tutti e due non sono in grado di fare i genitori?

Un'infanzia anomala sarà per te ma se uno nasce e cresce cosi non c'è nulla di anomalo per me....


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *uno ha il preservativo e si rompe, la pillola e non funziona il cerotto e lo perde*..... che differenza fa con uno che accetta di fare sesso con una donna senza alcuna precauzione.
> 
> 
> gli uomini in questione sono colpevoli dello sbaglio quanto lei ma non di meno.



E vabbè dai mettiamoci anche che mentre si alza dal letto cade e batte la testa sul comodino....e l'altro rotola giù dalle scale ....poi tornando a casa ha un incidente in auto....
Sfigati si ma c'è un limite!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (17 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sai quanti genitori sono costretti a fare sia da madre che da padre??
> 
> E sai quanti genitori pur essendoci tutti e due non sono in grado di fare i genitori?
> 
> Un'infanzia anomala sarà per te ma se uno nasce e cresce cosi non c'è nulla di anomalo per me....


chiedi a chi non ha avuto padre o madre

tutti abbiamo di che lamentarci dell'uno o dell'altro...chi ha avuto il padre severo, assente, immaturo...chi la madre allegra, poco responsabile, troppo giovane e competitiva...

...ma chiedi a chi non ha avuto nulla di tutto ciò...o a chi ha perso uno dei due molto giovane...

l'anomalia c'è, perchè vuoi o non vuoi ognuno di noi cresce "condizionato" dalla propria famiglia e crescere con sola mamma, o solo papà, porta ad una incompletezza...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E vabbè dai mettiamoci anche che mentre si alza dal letto cade e batte la testa sul comodino....e l'altro rotola giù dalle scale ....poi tornando a casa ha un incidente in auto....
> Sfigati si ma c'è un limite!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
MA PER LUI non fa differenza capito...NON FA DIFFERENZA
secondo me la testa l'ha battuta lui e molto forte anche


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ops ahhh no?
> ricordavo male


Questa e' la controprova che siete imbottiti di puttanate...

vi piacciono e preferite le pappette masticate dagli altri....

infatti con studi biblici "recenti", i biblisti hanno sputtanato la versione originaria ed il Vaticano ha dovuto abbozzare...

te segnalo che anche il 25 dicembre (data pagana per eccellenza) come nascita e' stata ammessa dal Vaticano come una bufala (da mons. Ravasi attuale ministro della loro cultura...ahahahahah, se vede....ahahahah) e che pure il conteggio degli anni e' sballato e nun se capisce se di 4 anni avanti o 7 indietro a dimostrazione che la favola e' solo una grande truffa costruita e stratificata nei secoli con altri falsi...

comunque buona giornata...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E vabbè dai mettiamoci anche che mentre si alza dal letto cade e batte la testa sul comodino....e l'altro rotola giù dalle scale ....poi tornando a casa ha un incidente in auto....
> *Sfigati si ma c'è un limite*!!!!





Non che non c'è un limite!

"La misericordia del signore è infinita!" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma Maria Maddalena non era assolutamente una puttana...
> 
> cazzo, sulla favola, poche idee ma ben confuse, neh...
> 
> ahahahahah


...chi ha detto che lo era?...
questo è quello che pensi tu della signora di questa storia....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...chi ha detto che lo era?...
> *questo è quello che pensi tu della signora *di questa storia....



Certo che proprio non te lo togli il vizio di mettere le parole tue in bocca agli altri! 

(che se ci pensi fa pure schifo: tutte bausciate!:unhappy


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti assicuro che la penso molto ma molto  peggio di te riguardo la chiesa, non capisco nemmeno che centra in questo discorso!
> 
> Parlavo dell 'inizio della vita,  di un cuore che per quanto piccino sia, inizia a battere! non  è quello l 'inizio secondo te?


L'inizio dell'individuo biologico e' quando diventa essere senziente con lo sviluppo del sistema nervoso, cervello, corteccia cerebrale etcetc ed avviene al 6° mese...

L'inizio dell'individuo giuridico e' solo alla nascita...

tutto il resto so' palle cosmiche o sovrastrutture inutili, alla Marx...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...chi ha detto che lo era?...
> questo è quello che pensi tu della signora di questa storia....


Ue' Marie' l'hai associata tu la Maria Maddalena alla "signora " di questa storia quando hai invitato Monsieur ad essere piu' "elastico" sulla comprensione della folla dei 5 che se tromba la "signora"...

percio' t'ho detto che nun conosci la favola, visto che la Maria Maddalena era perfettamente "normale" o per lo meno i suoi ciuladores erano abbondantemente sotto i 5...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (17 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...si, vive solo lì, solo che mi ha mandato all'ospedale e mi è andata pure bene!!!!!


questo e' quello che pensi te...

ahahahahah


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> SI, ASSOLUTAMENTE
> 
> ditemi quello che volete ma DISSENTO da questa teoria!!!
> 
> ...


la tua teoria è assurda,
non anomalia a crescere senza un padre,
tantomeno nel caso non ci sia nemmeno la madre 
l 'importante che cresca con amore da parte 
dichi si occupa della patria podestà.
Al contrario vedo infanzie anomale in bambini 
con  genitori che si  separano, si tradiscono, 
sballottano i figli a destra e sinistra,
oppure assistere ai continui cambi dei  loro partner, 
o in altri casi usati come controversie in fase separazioni.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> la tua teoria è assurda,
> non anomalia a crescere senza un padre,
> tantomeno nel caso non ci sia nemmeno la madre
> l 'importante che cresca con amore da parte
> ...


i figli possono crescere male anche in famiglie normalissime, così come bene in famiglie disastrate

il concetto di base è la normalità delle cose:
i figli necessitano di papà e mamma

poi in ogni situazione ci possono essere mille risvolti, ma la base è che ad un figlio devi dare entrambi.


----------



## Simy (17 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> i figli possono crescere male anche in famiglie normalissime, così come bene in famiglie disastrate
> 
> *il concetto di base è la normalità delle cose:
> i figli necessitano di papà e mamma
> ...


:up:


----------



## kikko64 (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non lo vuole sapere, è fissa su questa sua teoria di redimersi.


E pensare che magari un giorno suo figlio lo voglia anche sapere chi è suo padre non lo prende in considerazione ??

Mi sembra sinceramente un atteggiamento molto egoista !! 

Se poi mette in chiaro con i potenziali padri che, con la sua indipendenza economica, è in grado di badare al figlio senza bisogno che il vero padre ne riconosca la paternità e se ne assuma parte del mantenimento non vedo il problema.


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> i figli possono crescere male anche in famiglie normalissime, così come bene in famiglie disastrate
> 
> il concetto di base è la normalità delle cose:
> i figli necessitano di papà e mamma
> ...



non si parla di normalità di cose,
se per vari motivi uno o entrambi i genitori
venissero a mancare? 
un bambino crescerà male?
credo che dipenda più dall 'amore
che riescono a dargli 
le persone vicine nella sua crescita.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sai quanti genitori sono *costretti *a fare sia da madre che da padre??
> 
> E sai quanti genitori pur essendoci tutti e due non sono in grado di fare i genitori?
> 
> Un'infanzia anomala sarà per te ma se uno nasce e cresce cosi non c'è nulla di anomalo per me....


costretti, appunto.
come dicevo; nella vita ci si adegua a tutto e si possono raddrizzare situazioni che sembravano disperate...ma se si può prevenire il disastro con la semplice cautela è cosa buona e giusta.
e moltiplicare il rischio per 5 è colpevole sciatteria


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> costretti, appunto.
> come dicevo; nella vita ci si adegua a tutto e si possono raddrizzare situazioni che sembravano disperate...ma se si può prevenire il disastro con la semplice cautela è cosa buona e giusta.
> e moltiplicare il rischio per 5 è colpevole sciatteria



mi piace più pensare che lo facciano per un forte amore verso i figli,
non penso ce ne sia molto amore se ci si sente costretti.
concordo sull indecenza di frequentare 5 persone contemporaneamente.
penso che sia indecenza anche un  un menage a tre.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma scusa........
> Ma secondo te, l'assicurazione di un'auto va pagata perchè è obbligatorio o perchè esistono le probabilità di incidenti e devi metterti in condizione di poter risarcire i danni?
> 
> Sto cazzo di valore assoluto che diamo ad una funzione biologica ci permette di giocare d'azzardo?
> ...


Sai secondo me non è giusto che i genitori decidano sulla vita o morte di un feto.
Detto ciò, e non voglio infognarmi, mi ha sempre colpito vedere di persone nate in contesti di totale degrado e poi bene o male divenuti persone non da poco. Se noi parliamo di come era Ludwig Van Beethoven come individuo sociale, c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli, lui era salvo perchè era di moda tra i nobili portare avanti la gloria musicale tedesca...finalmente uno di Bonn sgraffignava lo strapotere dei viennesi...un grandissimo musicista...
Se noi vediamo il contesto in cui nacque Beethoven, possiamo capire che fu un bambino non poco traumatizzato, sua madre era tisica, e suo padre era bevitore...Non si contavano le volte che il padre tornava dall'osteria, svegliava il piccolo e lo portava in osteria per esibirlo ai compagni di gioco. Da adulto Beethoven visse da solo, con le governanti che a turno lo mollavano, tanto era impossibile stare al fianco di un orso del genere. GLi fu affidato un lontano nipote, e poi ( e siamo nell'800) questo gli fu tolto perchè risultò che Ludwig avesse verso il nipote un atteggiamento ossessionante.

Poi io sono colpito, dalla voglia di vivere dei neonati...pare che abbiano una resistenza in rapporto alla loro sostanza che è da brivido.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> mi piace più pensare che lo facciano per un forte amore verso i figli,
> non penso ce ne sia molto amore se ci si sente costretti.
> concordo sull indecenza di frequentare 5 persone contemporaneamente.
> penso che sia indecenza anche un un menage a tre.


non è della decenza che m'importa ma della sconsideratezza


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è della decenza che m'importa ma della sconsideratezza


per decenza intendevo solo nei propri confronti
è assurdo che ci sia bisogno di una gravidanza indesiderata per capirlo
la sconsideratezza c'è sempre al prescindere dal numero.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> chiedi a chi non ha avuto padre o madre
> 
> tutti abbiamo di che lamentarci dell'uno o dell'altro...chi ha avuto il padre severo, assente, immaturo...chi la madre allegra, poco responsabile, troppo giovane e competitiva...
> 
> ...



Continuo a non essere daccordo...e penso che il tutto dipenda dal modello di famiglia con cui siamo cresciuti....

Sono daccordo con te se uno è abituato a vivere in un detetminato modo e poi ad un certo punto cambia tutto....
Ma se nasci e vivi in un determinato modo per te la normalita è quella e non hai nessun motivo di essere incompleto...


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

*io pure non mi trovo d'accordo ...*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Continuo a non essere daccordo...e penso che il tutto dipenda dal modello di famiglia con cui siamo cresciuti....
> 
> Sono daccordo con te se uno è abituato a vivere in un detetminato modo e poi ad un certo punto cambia tutto....
> Ma se nasci e vivi in un determinato modo per te la normalita è quella e non hai nessun motivo di essere incompleto...


I bambini sono esseri piu' evoluti di noi adulti comprendono un linguggio segreto che a noi non ci è dato capire...


blu


----------



## Sole (17 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> la tua teoria è assurda,
> non anomalia a crescere senza un padre,
> tantomeno nel caso non ci sia nemmeno la madre
> l 'importante che cresca con amore da parte
> ...


Io invece continuo a dire che tutto dipende dall'equilibrio dei genitori o di chi si prende cura di questi bambini.

La separazione non è un cancro. Se un bambino è amato e se si tiene conto delle sue esigenze, anche un figlio di separati può avere un'infanzia felice.

Forse l'avevo già raccontato, ma io ho avuto un'alunna figlia di separati e cresciuta con la madre lesbica e la sua compagna. E la ricordo come una delle bimbe più serene, solari, intelligenti ed equilibrate che io abbia mai incontrato.

I modelli familiari cambiano nel tempo e attraverso le società. Pertanto non credo che alla fine siano così decisivi.
Decisivi sono l'amore, l'affetto, l'accudimento. Che possono mancare totalemente in una famiglia tradizionalissima e possono abbondare, invece, in casi di famiglie 'anomale'.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece continuo a dire che tutto dipende dall'equilibrio dei genitori o di chi si prende cura di questi bambini.
> 
> La separazione non è un cancro. Se un bambino è amato e se si tiene conto delle sue esigenze, anche un figlio di separati può avere un'infanzia felice.
> 
> ...



Verissimo!


blu


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece continuo a dire che tutto dipende dall'equilibrio dei genitori o di chi si prende cura di questi bambini.
> 
> La separazione non è un cancro. Se un bambino è amato e se si tiene conto delle sue esigenze, anche un figlio di separati può avere un'infanzia felice.
> 
> ...


Ok và bene tutto. Ma la separazione è SEMPRE dannosa per un bambino. Sempre che a casa i coniugi non si tirassero i piatti in testa, sia chiaro.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Maggio 2012)

*Uhmm*



Sole ha detto:


> Io invece continuo a dire che tutto dipende dall'equilibrio dei genitori o di chi si prende cura di questi bambini.
> 
> La separazione non è un cancro. Se un bambino è amato e se si tiene conto delle sue esigenze, anche un figlio di separati può avere un'infanzia felice.
> 
> ...


Secondo me  Ballerino cercava di spiegare un concetto molto simile al tuo con esmpi vari...


blu


----------



## Buscopann (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> una mia amica è rimasta in cinta, si trova di fronte ad un enigma, frequenta 5 persone contemporaneamente, di cui solo una di queste relazione è stabile, le altre sono saltuarie!
> non sapendo chi protrebbe essere il padre, decide di rimanere single per portare avanti la gravidanza, lasciando anche il fidanzato
> fisso.
> Si sente in colpa della sua vita frivola, e pensa che la nasciata di questo bambino, la può far ritornane su una strada più corretta
> ...


Io farei anche il test dell'HIV nel caso non l'avesse già fatto..

Buscopann

PS. Ma dove cazzo lo trovano ste persone tutto stò tempo? Io anche volendo dovrei chiedere le ferie!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Maggio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io farei anche il test dell'HIV nel caso non l'avesse già fatto..
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Ma dove cazzo lo trovano ste persone tutto stò tempo? Io anche volendo dovrei chiedere le ferie!



lo trovano lo trovano...
la signora in questione magari inventava la scusa del catechismo,o dei gruppi di preghiera...
perchè era tanto religiosa ...appunto...


----------



## Buscopann (17 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lo trovano lo trovano...
> la signora in questione magari inventava la scusa del catechismo,o dei gruppi di preghiera...
> perchè era tanto religiosa ...appunto...


E io che da ragazzino saltavo il catechismo per andare a giocare a pallone. Ora mi spiego perché ho sempre trombato poco in vita mia. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (17 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok và bene tutto. Ma la separazione è SEMPRE dannosa per un bambino. Sempre che a casa i coniugi non si tirassero i piatti in testa, sia chiaro.


La separazione è triste per un bambino. Come purtroppo lo sono tante cose nella vita. Ci sono bambini che vanno in crisi perchè sono costretti a cambiare città... e davvero anche un trasloco può essere un evento traumatico.

Ma io penso che se due genitori arrivano a separarsi, lo fanno perchè si rendono conto che in famiglia non c'è più amore, perchè sentono che è la cosa giusta da fare. Che restare insieme sarebbe sbagliato. E non si può vivere solo in funzione dei bambini. I figli vanno preservati, ma non possono crescere in una campana di vetro, non sarebbe giusto. E alla fine ogni esperienza, se vissuta in modo adeguato, può essere formativa. Anche un momento di crisi, quando viene superato, può lasciare tracce positive.

I miei suoceri si sono odiati per tutta la vita e hanno trasmesso ai loro figli tanta infelicità. Forse, se si fossero separati e avessero scelto di essere felici da soli anzichè infelici insieme, sarebbero stati due genitori migliori. In questo caso la scelta di restare insieme è stata dannosa.


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me  Ballerino cercava di spiegare un concetto molto simile al tuo con esmpi vari...
> 
> 
> blu


esatto!  grazie di avermi compreso


----------



## ballerino (17 Maggio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io farei anche il test dell'HIV nel caso non l'avesse già fatto..
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> ...



sia il test dell HIV o per altre malattie
e altri tipi di analisi
vengono prescritti  obbligatoriamente dal medico
in caso di gravidanza.


----------



## Minerva (17 Maggio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io farei anche il test dell'HIV nel caso non l'avesse già fatto..
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> *PS. Ma dove cazzo lo trovano ste persone tutto stò tempo? Io anche volendo dovrei chiedere le ferie!*


infatti


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> I bambini sono esseri piu' evoluti di noi adulti comprendono un linguggio segreto che a noi non ci è dato capire...
> 
> 
> blu


Mah io ritengo che un bambino nasca...
Abbia fame e freddo
Tanta fame 
Molta fame

Voglia di crescere e di vivere...

Penso che voglia mangiare e socializzare...

Ma prima tanto mangiare...e bere...e dormire...


----------



## kikko64 (17 Maggio 2012)

*OT Storico*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi sembra di averle già lette queste tue nobili teorie, vediamo  di ricordare,  forse su testi di  Adolf Hitler?


Ma per favore ... 
io quello che ha scritto Hitler l'ho letto tutto, si fa abbastanza presto, era quasi analfabeta e a parte il libricino  "Mein Kampf" i discorsi più accesi glieli ha scritti Himmler (altro bel personaggio) e ti assicuro che "baffetto" di cazzate ne ha dette tante ma questa proprio no. 
I suoi riferimenti all'aborto come "cura sociale" (e non solo l'aborto ma anche la sterilizzazione degli individui non conformi agli standard razziali) erano legati esclusivamente alla volontà di conservare la purezza della razza. I non ariani, i pazzi, i ritardati ma anche i ciechi, i muti, i sordi, i focomelici ... ecc non avevano il diritto di procreare e venivano sterilizzati e nel caso ciò avvenisse le donne incinte, anche se sane, erano obbligate ad abortire (per noi è pazzesco, lo so,  ma questa è Storia).
E ti dirò di più, nelle sue teorie andava anche oltre : i figli di genitori ariani e sani (il matrimonio non era considerato necessario per la procreazione) erano proprietà dello stato e solo lo stato aveva il diritto/dovere di allevarli, quindi, per un genitore ariano, abortire volontariamente un figlio potenzialmente sano era un crimine contro lo stato. 
A questo scopo furono create delle vere e proprie Cliniche/Allevamento dove donne volontarie venivano ingravidate da ufficiali delle SS e alle quali i figli venivano tolti all'età di 3/4 anni per venire allevati in asili/scuole gestite dal partito senza che la madre potesse più in qualche modo "influire" sulla loro educazione !! 
Per la cronaca migliaia di questi ragazzi (14/15 anni), indottrinati fin da piccolissimi e quindi assolutamente fedeli alla causa, vennero utilizzati come "carne da macello" nell'ultimo disperato tentativo di difendere Berlino dall'avanzata delle truppe sovietiche (interi battaglioni di questi ragazzi furono annientati in quanto non vollero arrendersi).
In conclusione : se c'era uno che, in linea di principio, era contrario all'aborto come strumento di controllo delle nascite questi era proprio Hitler.

Scusate la digressione "storica", ma quelli che fanno citazioni a vanvera mi fanno imbestialire.


----------



## The Cheater (17 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io invece continuo a dire che tutto dipende dall'equilibrio dei genitori o di chi si prende cura di questi bambini.
> 
> La separazione non è un cancro. Se un bambino è amato e se si tiene conto delle sue esigenze, anche un figlio di separati può avere un'infanzia felice.
> 
> ...


questo già è un ragionamento diverso e più condivisibile dal mio punto di vista

rimane il fatto che fino a "ieri" la regola era "papà e mamma" e non è andata avanti per anni ma per secoli

concordo che gli stereotipi cambiano, ma cambiando sono sempre condizionati dai precedenti che tra l'altro, in questo caso, sono attualmente in corso e ancora per lo più prevalenti (parlo di famiglia con entrambi i genitori, anche se separati)

tra 100 anni magari sarà più comune crescere con 2 mamme o 2 papà o con la mamma sola, ma oggi non è semplice per un bambino accettare l'idea di vivere in un contesto familiare "troppo diverso" da quello comune...

...forse oggi ci si sta cominciando ad abituare ai genitori separati...basta fare un giro in una qualunque classe di una qualsiasi scuola: su 25 bambini una grossa fetta avranno i genitori separati...e fino a 10 anni fa non era così...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (17 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai secondo me non è giusto che i genitori decidano sulla vita o morte di un feto.
> Detto ciò, e non voglio infognarmi, mi ha sempre colpito vedere di persone nate in contesti di totale degrado e poi bene o male divenuti persone non da poco. Se noi parliamo di come era Ludwig Van Beethoven come individuo sociale, c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli, lui era salvo perchè era di moda tra i nobili portare avanti la gloria musicale tedesca...finalmente uno di Bonn sgraffignava lo strapotere dei viennesi...un grandissimo musicista...
> Se noi vediamo il contesto in cui nacque Beethoven, possiamo capire che fu un bambino non poco traumatizzato, sua madre era tisica, e suo padre era bevitore...Non si contavano le volte che il padre tornava dall'osteria, svegliava il piccolo e lo portava in osteria per esibirlo ai compagni di gioco. Da adulto Beethoven visse da solo, con le governanti che a turno lo mollavano, tanto era impossibile stare al fianco di un orso del genere. GLi fu affidato un lontano nipote, e poi ( e siamo nell'800) questo gli fu tolto perchè risultò che Ludwig avesse verso il nipote un atteggiamento ossessionante.
> 
> Poi io sono colpito, dalla voglia di vivere dei neonati...pare che abbiano una resistenza in rapporto alla loro sostanza che è da brivido.


Ah, ok.
Chi se ne frega del fatto che Behetoven sia stato un infelice per tutta la vita! Ha creato qualcosa che a noi piace, quindi avrebbe potuto pure soffrire il doppio  che a noi tanto che ci cala: l'importante è che abbiamo la sua musica!

..............


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ah, ok.
> Chi se ne frega del fatto che Behetoven sia stato un infelice per tutta la vita! Ha creato qualcosa che a noi piace, quindi avrebbe potuto pure soffrire il doppio  che a noi tanto che ci cala: l'importante è che abbiamo la sua musica!
> 
> ..............


Non so se infelice.
Ma una cosa è certa...
I percorsi della vita sono strani.
Se Mozart non schiattava a soli 36 anni ( che fu un bambino iperamato da suo padre), Beethoven non sarebbe riuscito a farsi strada...infatti Mozart è morto proprio quando stava spiccando il volo sul serio, e Mozart avrebbe segnato le sorti di tutta la musica europea dopo di lui, ben lo sapeva un altro infelice ( ma amato da bambino) Schubert.

Dopo di Beethoven ci fu lo smarrimento e il vuoto, per anni.
A quello che scrive lui, la sua infelicità fu la sordità, basti leggere il suo testamento spirituale...

  Heiligenstadt, 6 ottobre 1802
Per i miei fratelli Carl e [Johann] Beethoven
O voi uomini che mi reputate o definite astioso, scontroso o addirittura misantropo, come mi fate torto ! Voi non conoscete la causa segreta di ciò che mi fa apparire a voi così. Il mio cuore e il mio animo fin dall’infanzia erano inclini al delicato sentimento di benevolenza e sono stato sempre disposto a compiere azioni generose.


Considerate, però, che da sei anni mi ha colpito un grave malanno peggiorato per colpa di medici incompetenti. Di anno in anno le mie speranze di guarire sono state gradualmente frustrate, e alla fine sono stato costretto ad accettare la prospettiva di una malattia cronica (la cui guarigione richiederà forse degli anni o sarà del tutto impossibile). Pur essendo dotato di un temperamento ardente, vivace, e anzi sensibile alle attrattive della società, sono stato presto obbligato ad appartarmi, a trascorrere la mia vita in solitudine. E se talvolta ho deciso di non dare peso alla mia infermità, ahimè, con quanta crudeltà sono stato allora ricacciato indietro dalla triste, rinnovata esperienza delle debolezza del mio udito. Tuttavia non mi riusciva di dire alla gente: «Parlate più forte, gridate perché sono sordo». Come potevo, ahimè, confessare la debolezza di un senso, che in me dovrebbe essere più raffinato che negli altri uomini e che in me un tempo raggiungeva un grado di perfezione massima, un grado tale di perfezione quale pochi nella mia professione sicuramente posseggono, o hanno mai posseduto. – No, non posso farlo; perdonatemi perciò se talora mi vedrete stare in disparte dalla vostra compagnia, che un tempo invece mi era caro ricercare. La mia sventura mi fa doppiamente soffrire perché mi porta a essere frainteso. Per me non può esservi sollievo nella compagnia degli uomini, non possono esservi conversazioni elevate, né confidenze reciproche. Costretto a vivere completamente solo, posso entrare furtivamente in società solo quando lo richiedono le necessità più impellenti; debbo vivere come un proscritto. Se sto in compagnia vengo sopraffatto da un’ansietà cocente, dalla paura di correre il rischio che si noti il mio stato. – E così è stato anche in questi sei mesi che ho trascorso in campagna. Invitandomi a risparmiare il più possibile il mio udito, quell’assennata persona del mio medico ha più o meno incoraggiato la mia attuale disposizione naturale, sebbene talvolta, sedotto dal desiderio di compagnia, mi sia lasciato tentare a ricercarla. Ma quale umiliazione ho provato quando qualcuno, vicino a me, udiva il suono di un flauto in lontananza e io non udivo niente, o udiva il canto di un pastore e ancora io nulla udivo. – Tali esperienze mi hanno portato sull’orlo della disperazione e poco è mancato che non ponessi fine alla mia vita. – La mia arte, soltanto essa mi ha trattenuto. Ah, mi sembrava impossibile abbandonare questo mondo, prima di aver creato tutte quelle opere che sentivo l’imperioso bisogno di comporre; e così ho trascinato avanti questa misera esistenza – davvero misera, dal momento che il mio fisico tanto sensibile può, da un istante all’altro precipitarmi dalle migliori condizioni di spirito nella più angosciosa disperazione. – Pazienza – mi dicono che questa è la virtù che adesso debbo scegliermi come guida; e adesso io la posseggo. – Duratura deve essere, io spero, la mia risoluzione di resistere fino alla fine, finché alle Parche inesorabili piacerà spezzare il filo; forse il mio stato migliorerà, forse no, a ogni modo io, ora, sono rassegnato. – Essere costretti a diventare filosofi ad appena 28 anni non è davvero una cosa facile e per l’artista è più difficile che per chiunque altro. – Dio Onnipotente, che mi guardi fino in fondo all’anima, che vedi nel mio cuore e sai che esso è colmo di amore per l’umanità e del desiderio di bene operare. O uomini, se un giorno leggerete queste mie parole, ricordate che mi avete fatto torto; e l’infelice tragga conforto dal pensiero di aver trovato un altro infelice che, nonostante tutti gli ostacoli imposti dalla natura, ha fatto quanto era in suo potere per elevarsi al ragno degli artisti nobili e degli uomini degni. – E voi fratelli miei, Carl e [Johann], dopo la mia morte, se il professore Schmidt sarà ancora in vita, pregatelo a mio nome di fare una descrizione della mia infermità e allegate al suo documento questo mio scritto, in modo che, almeno dopo la mia morte, il mondo e io possiamo riconciliarci, per quanto è possibile. – Nello stesso tempo vi dichiaro qui tutti e due eredi del mio piccolo patrimonio (se posso chiamarlo così). – Dividetelo giustamente, andate d’accordo e aiutatevi reciprocamente. Il male che mi avete fatto, voi lo sapete, vi è stato perdonato da lungo tempo. Ringrazio ancora in maniera particolare te, fratello Carlo, per l’affetto che mi hai dimostrato in questi ultimi anni. Il mio augurio è che la vostra vita sia più serena e più scevra da preoccupazioni della mia. Raccomandate ai vostri figli di essere virtuosi; perché soltanto la virtù può rendere felici, non certo il denaro. Parlo per esperienza. È stata la virtù che mi ha sostenuto nella sofferenza. Io debbo a essa, oltre che alla mia arte, se non ho messo fine alla mia vita col suicidio. – State bene e amatevi. – Ringrazio tutti i miei amici, in particolare il principe Lichnowsky e il professor Schmidt. Vorrei che gli strumenti del principe L[ichnowsky] venissero custoditi da uno di voi, purché ciò non conduca a un litigio fra voi. Qualora essi possano servire a uno scopo più proficuo, vendeteli pure; quanto sarò lieto, se potrò esservi utile anche nella tomba. – Ebbene, questo è tutto. – Con gioia vado incontro alla Morte – se essa venisse prima che io abbia avuto la possibilità di sviluppare tutte le mie qualità artistiche, allora, malgrado la durezza del mio destino, giungerebbe troppo presto; e indubbiamente mi piacerebbe ritardarne la venuta. – Sarei però contento anche così; non mi libererebbe essa forse da uno stato di sofferenze senza fine? Vieni dunque, Morte, quando tu vuoi, io ti verrò incontro coraggiosamente. – Addio, non dimenticatemi del tutto, dopo la mia morte. Io merito di essere ricordato da voi, perché nella mia vita ho spesso pensato a voi, e ho cercato di rendervi felici. – Siate felici. –

                                                                                       LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN

Per i miei fratelli Carlo e [Johann]
Da leggere ed eseguire dopo la mia morte –
                                                                                              Heiligenstadt, 10 ottobre 1802

Così prendo commiato da voi – e per di più con tanta tristezza – sì, la speranza che ho nutrito – la speranza che ho portato con me qui, di guarire almeno in parte – quella speranza ormai la devo completamente abbandonare. Come d’autunno le foglie cadono e appassiscono – così quella speranza è per me ormai del tutto inaridita. Parto da qui – quasi nelle stesse condizioni in cui ero arrivato. – Anche il grande coraggio – che spesso mi animava nelle belle giornate d’estate – è ormai svanito. – O provvidenza – concedimi ancora un giorno di pura gioia. – Da tanto tempo ormai non conosco più l’intima eco della vera gioia. – Oh, quando – quando, Dio Onnipotente – potrò sentire di nuovo questa eco nel tempio della Natura e nel contatto con l’umanità. – Mai? – No! – Oh, questo sarebbe troppo crudele.


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ue' Marie' l'hai associata tu la Maria Maddalena alla "signora " di questa storia quando hai invitato Monsieur ad essere piu' "elastico" sulla comprensione della folla dei 5 che se tromba la "signora"...
> 
> percio' t'ho detto che nun conosci la favola, visto che la Maria Maddalena era perfettamente "normale" o per lo meno i suoi ciuladores erano abbondantemente sotto i 5...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


...certo che le ho associate! ma di nessuna delle due ho detto che sono delle puttane...
..cosa che invece, sulla "signora", sotto-sotto fate passare qui dentro.
..e perchè? perchè ha scopato con 5 uomini... ma fammi il piacere.
Se avesse scopato con uno solo e fosse comunque rimasta incinta, avresti lo stesso metro di giudizio?


----------



## Spider (17 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ah, ok.
> Chi se ne frega del fatto che Behetoven sia stato un infelice per tutta la vita! Ha creato qualcosa che a noi piace, quindi avrebbe potuto pure soffrire il doppio  che a noi tanto che ci cala: l'importante è che abbiamo la sua musica!
> 
> ..............


...ma perchè tu sei felice?... e poi cazzo c'entra, uno può nascere felice e diventare infelice successivamente o il contrario.
 e un infelice non può avere un suo grado di felicità? 
cazzo ne sai?
 non decidi tu chi è infelice e chi non...


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai secondo me non è giusto che i genitori decidano sulla vita o morte di un feto.
> Detto ciò, e non voglio infognarmi, mi ha sempre colpito vedere di persone nate in contesti di totale degrado e poi bene o male divenuti persone non da poco. Se noi parliamo di come era Ludwig Van Beethoven come individuo sociale, c'è da mettersi le mani nei capelli, lui era salvo perchè era di moda tra i nobili portare avanti la gloria musicale tedesca...finalmente uno di Bonn sgraffignava lo strapotere dei viennesi...un grandissimo musicista...
> Se noi vediamo il contesto in cui nacque Beethoven, possiamo capire che fu un bambino non poco traumatizzato, sua madre era tisica, e suo padre era bevitore...Non si contavano le volte che il padre tornava dall'osteria, svegliava il piccolo e lo portava in osteria per esibirlo ai compagni di gioco. Da adulto Beethoven visse da solo, con le governanti che a turno lo mollavano, tanto era impossibile stare al fianco di un orso del genere. GLi fu affidato un lontano nipote, e poi ( e siamo nell'800) questo gli fu tolto perchè risultò che Ludwig avesse verso il nipote un atteggiamento ossessionante.
> 
> Poi io sono colpito, dalla voglia di vivere dei neonati...pare che abbiano una resistenza in rapporto alla loro sostanza che è da brivido.


Anch'io ho avuto il tuo stesso pensiero. Oltre a Beethoven si potrebbero citare moltissimi altri personaggi famosi con esperienze di vita non certo idilliache come che so Charlie Chaplin, Elsa Morante, i fratelli De Filippo.... la grande Norma Jeane Baker (Marilyn Monroe) e quanti altri ce ne sono. Anche un certo Leonardo da Vinci pare sia nato da una relazione sconveniente per i benpensanti del tempo. Che grande perdita avremmo subito se qualche pirla avesse creduto di fare il bene del bambino sopprimendolo per evitargli la sofferenza di crescere nell'onta del povero figlio nato da miserabile contadina sedotta e abbandonata.
Poi leggendo l'ultima tua frase mi è ritornato alla mente un film bellissimo (La ballata di Stroszek di Herzog) e in particolare la sequenza che qui di seguito riporto: un neonato prematuro si aggrappa alla vita, urla, piange, si dispera, non sa quello che accade, ma le sue braccia sono forti e restano aggrappate alle mani del dottore, seguendo quell’istinto primordiale che spinge ognuno di noi a sopravvivere.
Poi un abbraccio caldo e rassicurante fa sparire le lacrime, restituendo quel tepore che permette di scivolare nel sonno, sereni.
Il percorso di Bruno lo porta continuamente alla ricerca di quell’abbraccio rassicurante. Bruno è come quel bambino: ricomincia a vivere ogni volta che esce di prigione!

L.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

Per ognuno di quei casi particolari che avete elencato (e che in molti casi hanno sollazzato il prossimo grazie alle loro personali tribolazioni e sofferenze delle quali il prossimo si frega assai, anzi ne fa apprezzamento come certe "culture" che lasciano che gli animali da macello muoiano lentamente per dissanguamento "così è più buona la carne"),
per ognuno di loro ci sono migliaia e migliaia di persone che sono nate e cresciute in modo orribile, mostruoso, tra sofferenze e/o soprusi e/o abbandono, senza essere riuscite a creare nulla che abbia valso loro un minimo di rispetto, almeno postumo da parte di coloro che quindi girano loro le spalle ed applaudono estasiati al nano che cade goffamente sotto le luci del circo.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

*Necessita'*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah io ritengo che un bambino nasca...
> Abbia fame e freddo
> Tanta fame
> Molta fame
> ...


Si ,queste sono le necessita';loro Conte sentono le armonie che li circonda e ne comprendono il linguaggio.


blu


----------



## Annuccia (18 Maggio 2012)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E io che da ragazzino saltavo il catechismo per andare a giocare a pallone. Ora mi spiego perché ho sempre trombato poco in vita mia.
> 
> Buscopann


almeno tu giocavi a pallone..io andavo al catechismo e basta...


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...certo che le ho associate! ma di nessuna delle due ho detto che sono delle puttane...
> ..cosa che invece, sulla "signora", sotto-sotto fate passare qui dentro.
> ..e perchè? perchè ha scopato con 5 uomini... ma fammi il piacere.
> Se avesse scopato con uno solo e fosse comunque rimasta incinta, avresti lo stesso metro di giudizio?


Marie', sei sempre piu' interessante...ahahahahah

hai usato la Maria Maddalena a capocchia per il riferimento erroneo che fosse la puttana della favola biblica come a dire che la dilettante sarebbe ancora piu' tollerabile nella sua moralita' ballerina, quando io ti ho solo messo al corrente sul vero status della Maddalena nella favoletta e stop.

Comunque visto che insisti, parliamone....

una del genere un "po'" zoccola lo e', ma oggettivamente e non soggettivamente e non capisco perche' ti scaldi tanto nella sua difesa d'ufficio...

lassa perde le cause perse...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per ognuno di quei casi particolari che avete elencato (e che in molti casi hanno sollazzato il prossimo grazie alle loro personali tribolazioni e sofferenze delle quali il prossimo si frega assai, anzi ne fa apprezzamento come certe "culture" che lasciano che gli animali da macello muoiano lentamente per dissanguamento "così è più buona la carne"),
> per ognuno di loro ci sono migliaia e migliaia di persone che sono nate e cresciute in modo orribile, mostruoso, tra sofferenze e/o soprusi e/o abbandono, senza essere riuscite a creare nulla che abbia valso loro un minimo di rispetto, almeno postumo da parte di coloro che quindi girano loro le spalle ed applaudono estasiati al nano che cade goffamente sotto le luci del circo.


Fin da bambino mi porto dentro questa angoscia...
Che merito ho io di essere nato in una famiglia e in una casa?
Che colpa ne hanno gli altri bambini ad essere nati nei paesi del terzo mondo?

La più dolorosa scoperta della mia infanzia fu capire che al mondo una piccola fetta vive nel benessere, un'enorme fetta difetta perfino del necessario...

Il mondo degli umani è complesso...molto complesso...

Ma in ogni caso, io non me la sentirei mai di consigliare un aborto...non ce la faccio...

Allora vediamo...
Uno nasce...
Poi la sua vita è terrificante e si dice...maledetto il giorno in cui sono nato...
Ok...
Poi si toglie la vita e muore...ok...

Ma in ogni caso la natura e una madre gli hanno concesso una chance!

Forse dovremmo parlare di più con le persone nate tra il 1940 e il 1945...
Moltissime di loro sono cresciute senza padre...e molte sono cresciute da parenti...nonne e zie...e compagnia...

Molti di quei bambini sono sopravissuti a bombardamenti, freddo, fame, sete...ecc..ecc...
Non riesco a capire come mai non abbiano mai avuto bisogno di psicoterapia...ma abbiano poi lavorato tanto...e gustato la vita come poche persone...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fin da bambino mi porto dentro questa angoscia...
> Che merito ho io di essere nato in una famiglia e in una casa?
> Che colpa ne hanno gli altri bambini ad essere nati nei paesi del terzo mondo?
> 
> ...



Come sempre si guarda a chi sta bene, e chissene di chi sta male.

La psicoterapia oggi tanta gente se la concede anche perchè "fa figo", un tempo o era sperimentale, e quindi si anatomizzavano le anime anche dei poveri cristi, oppure era solo per chi sel la poteva permettere ok. Tanti non sapevano nemmeno che esistesse, tanti altri finivano in manicomio e ce se ne dimenticava, altri venivano lasciati a sè stessi.
La vita poi se la sono gustata perchè sfiancati dalla fatica del lavoro si concedevano di abbrutirsi nei trani, ma allora era cosa normalissima, quindi non ne parlava nessuno.
Mio padre, diventato da zero un famoso professionista dopo 5 anni di guerra, potrebbe essere un esempio di quello che dici tu, salvo che si è tanto dedicato al lavoro da essersi completamente dimenticato della famiglia. Un suo fratello, ed uno zio acquisito, sono invece esempio di quello che dico io: persone buone e semplici ma incapaci di dimenticare. Gente che si svegliava di colpo urlando, per poi spaccarsi la schiena tutto il giorno e stamparsi un sorriso ebete quando il barberaccio, la sera, li faceva rincoglionire abbastanza per dimenticare miseria e guerra.


Per ogni Behetoven mille e mille sono i dimenticati.


----------



## Spider (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Marie', sei sempre piu' interessante...ahahahahah
> 
> hai usato la Maria Maddalena a capocchia per il riferimento erroneo che fosse la puttana della favola biblica come a dire che la dilettante sarebbe ancora piu' tollerabile nella sua moralita' ballerina, quando io ti ho solo messo al corrente sul vero status della Maddalena nella favoletta e stop.
> 
> ...


...io ho citato maria maddalena in relazione alla capacità di comprendere e perdonare anche gli sbagli più grandi, non certo per l' eccezione che tu dai di questa figura, che sebbene legata alla religione, potrebbe insegnarti moltissimo anche laicamente sul concetto più generale di amore e fratellanza... ma con te è come parlare con una rapa secca.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io ho citato maria maddalena in relazione alla capacità di comprendere e perdonare anche gli sbagli più grandi, non certo per l' eccezione che tu dai di questa figura, che sebbene legata alla religione, potrebbe insegnarti moltissimo anche laicamente sul concetto più generale di amore e fratellanza... ma con te è come parlare con una rapa secca.


Ma più che altro è come parlare di cose spirituali come se fossero materiali no?

"Uno dei farisei lo invitò a mangiare da lui. Egli entrò nella casa del fariseo e si mise a tavola. Ed ecco una donna, una peccatrice di quella città, saputo che si trovava nella casa del fariseo, venne con un vasetto di olio profumato e fermatasi dietro si rannicchiò piangendo ai piedi di lui e cominciò a bagnarli di lacrime, poi li asciugava con i suoi capelli, li baciava e li cospargeva di olio profumato. A quella vista il fariseo che l’aveva invitato pensò tra sé. "Se costui fosse un profeta, saprebbe chi e che specie di donna è colei che lo tocca: è una peccatrice". Gesù allora gli disse: "Simone, ho una cosa da dirti". Ed egli: "Maestro, dì pure". "Un creditore aveva due debitori: l’uno gli doveva cinquecento denari, l’altro cinquanta. Non avendo essi da restituire, condonò il debito a tutti e due. Chi dunque di loro lo amerà di più?". Simone rispose: "Suppongo quello a cui ha condonato di più". Gli disse Gesù: "Hai giudicato bene". E volgendosi verso la donna, disse a Simone: "Vedi questa donna? Sono entrato nella tua casa e tu non m’hai dato l'acqua per i piedi; lei invece mi ha bagnato i piedi con le lacrime e li ha asciugati con i suoi capelli. Tu non mi hai dato un bacio, lei invece da quando sono entrato non ha cessato di baciarmi i piedi. Tu non mi hai cosparso il capo di olio profumato, ma lei mi ha cosparso di profumo i piedi. Per questo ti dico: le sono perdonati i suoi molti peccati, poiché ha molto amato. Invece quello a cui si perdona poco, ama poco". Poi disse a lei: "Ti sono perdonati i tuoi peccati". Allora i commensali cominciarono a dire tra sé: "Chi è quest'uomo che perdona anche i peccati?". Ma egli disse alla donna: "La tua fede ti ha salvata; va’ in pace!"" (Lc 7,36-50)

"Gesù si trovava a Betània nella casa di Simone il lebbroso. Mentre stava a mensa, giunse una donna con un vasetto di alabastro, pieno di olio profumato di nardo genuino di gran valore; ruppe il vasetto di alabastro e versò l’unguento sul suo capo. Ci furono alcuni che si sdegnarono fra di loro: "Perchè tutto questo spreco di olio profumato? Si poteva benissimo vendere quest’olio a più di trecento denari e darli ai poveri!". Ed erano infuriati contro di lei. Allora Gesù disse: "Lasciatela stare; perché le date fastidio? Ella ha compiuto verso di me un’opera buona; i poveri infatti li avete sempre con voi e potete beneficarli quando volete, me invece non mi avete sempre. Essa ha fatto ciò ch’era in suo potere, ungendo in anticipo il mio corpo per la sepoltura. In verità vi dico che dovunque, in tutto il mondo, sarà annunziato il vangelo, si racconterà pure in suo ricordo ciò che ella ha fatto". Allora Giuda Iscariota, uno dei Dodici, si recò dai sommi sacerdoti, per consegnare loro Gesù. Quelli all’udirlo si rallegrarono e promisero di dargli denaro. Ed egli cercava l’occasione opportuna per consegnarlo" (Mc 14,3-11).

"Mentre Gesù si trovava a Betània, in casa di Simone il lebbroso, gli si avvicinò una donna con un vaso di alabastro di olio profumato molto prezioso, e glielo versò sul capo mentre stava a mensa. I discepoli vedendo ciò si sdegnarono e dissero: "Perché questo spreco? Lo si poteva vendere a caro prezzo per darlo ai poveri!". Ma Gesù, accortosene, disse loro: "Perchè infastidite questa donna? Ella ha compiuto un’azione buona verso di me. I poveri infatti li avete sempre con voi, me, invece, non sempre mi avete. Versando quest’olio sul mio corpo, lo ha fatto in vista della mia sepoltura. In verità vi dico: dovunque sarà predicato questo vangelo, nel mondo intero, sarà detto anche ciò che ella ha fatto, in ricordo di lei". Allora uno dei Dodici, chiamato Giuda Iscariota, andò dai sommi sacerdoti e disse: "Quanto mi volete dare perché io ve lo consegni?". E quelli gli fissarono trenta monete d’argento. Da quel momento cercava l’occasione propizia per consegnarlo" (Mt, 26,6-16).

"Sei giorni prima della Pasqua, Gesù andò a Betània, dove si trovava Lazzaro, che egli aveva risuscitato dai morti. E qui gli fecero una cena: Marta serviva e Lazzaro era uno dei commensali. Maria allora, presa una libbra di olio profumato di vero nardo, assai prezioso, cosparse i piedi di Gesù e li asciugò con i suoi capelli, e tutta la casa si riempì del profumo dell’unguento. Allora Giuda Iscariota, uno dei suoi discepoli, che doveva poi tradirlo, disse: "Perché quest’olio profumato non si è venduto per trecento denari per poi darli ai poveri?". Questo egli disse non perché gl’importasse dei poveri, ma perché era ladro e, siccome teneva la cassa, prendeva quello che vi mettevano dentro. Gesù allora disse: "Lasciala fare, perché lo conservi per il giorno della mia sepoltura. I poveri infatti li avete sempre con voi, ma non sempre avete me". Intanto la gran folla di Giudei venne a sapere che Gesù si trovava là, e accorse non solo per Gesù, ma anche per vedere Lazzaro che egli aveva risuscitato dai morti. I sommi sacerdoti allora deliberarono di uccidere anche Lazzaro, perché molti Giudei se ne andavano a causa di lui e credevano in Gesù"

(Gv 12, 1-10).

E poi ci sono gli apocrifi...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

25 Stavano presso la Croce di Gesù sua madre, la sorella di sua madre, Maria di Cleofa e Maria di Magdala.
26 Gesù allora, vedendo la madre e lì accanto a lei il discepolo che egli amava, disse alla madre:”Donna ecco il tuo figlio!”
27 Poi disse al discepolo: “Ecco la tua madre!” E da quel momento il discepolo la prese nella sua casa (Gv. 19,25-27).

(Gv 20, 11-18) Gesù appare a Maria di Màgdala
[11] Maria invece stava all'esterno vicino al sepolcro e piangeva. Mentre piangeva, si chinò verso il sepolcro [12] e vide due angeli in bianche vesti, seduti l'uno dalla parte del capo e l'altro dei piedi, dove era stato posto il corpo di Gesù. [13] Ed essi le dissero: "Donna, perché piangi?". Rispose loro: "Hanno portato via il mio Signore e non so dove lo hanno posto". [14] Detto questo, si voltò indietro e vide Gesù che stava lì in piedi; ma non sapeva che era Gesù. [15] Le disse Gesù: "Donna, perché piangi? Chi cerchi?". Essa, pensando che fosse il custode del giardino, gli disse: "Signore, se l'hai portato via tu, dimmi dove lo hai posto e io andrò a prenderlo". [16] Gesù le disse: "Maria!". Essa allora, voltatasi verso di lui, gli disse in ebraico: "Rabbunì!", che significa: Maestro! [17] Gesù le disse: "Non mi trattenere, perché non sono ancora salito al Padre; ma và dai miei fratelli e dì loro: Io salgo al Padre mio e Padre vostro, Dio mio e Dio vostro". [18] Maria di Màgdala andò subito ad annunziare ai discepoli: "Ho visto il Signore" e anche ciò che le aveva detto.


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

ma ci dobbiamo sorbire tutto il vangelo?


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ci dobbiamo sorbire tutto il vangelo?


:mrgreen: è un periodo che partono emboli che è una bellezza... sarà la primavera


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molti di quei bambini sono sopravissuti a bombardamenti, freddo, fame, sete...ecc..ecc...
> Non riesco a capire come mai non abbiano mai avuto bisogno di psicoterapia...ma abbiano poi lavorato tanto...e gustato la vita come poche persone...


azz... e meno male che hai fatto n'esame di sociologia e l'altro giorno facevi lo sborone su Durkheim...

minchia se vede come l'hai letto e soprattutto capito.....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ci dobbiamo sorbire tutto il vangelo?


accumula punti fragola pe' le indulgenze...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :mrgreen: è un periodo che partono emboli che è una bellezza... sarà la primavera


sarà... 



exStermy ha detto:


> accumula punti fragola pe' le indulgenze...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah



e si vincolo solo le indulgenze? e poi quanti punti ce vonno...???
basta...e i punti alla GS e i punti  alla Coop e i punti pure da benzinaio....


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sarà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... i punti della GS buttali: non c'è più


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...io ho citato maria maddalena in relazione alla capacità di comprendere e perdonare anche gli sbagli più grandi, non certo per l' eccezione che tu dai di questa figura, che sebbene legata alla religione, potrebbe insegnarti moltissimo anche laicamente sul concetto più generale di amore e fratellanza... ma con te è come parlare con una rapa secca.


A me non serve per un cazzo prendere spunto dagli insegnamenti inculcati da una qualsiasi religione...

la nostra costituzione per esempio per me e' un'ottima base per far attecchire l'amore e la fratellanza......

(tranne l'art. 7 ed 8)...ahahahahah

comunque continui a smerdare quella poveretta che non ha fatto un cazzo di male per meritarsi una nomea di merda che tu pigli ancora ad esempio per parametrare la comprensione umana e di piu' l'amore e la fratellanza...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... i punti della *GS buttali: non c'è più*


lo so...ma carrefour era lungo da scrivere...ho messo il nome più corto che mi era venuto in mente


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sarà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no anche carci in culo...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz... e meno male che hai fatto n'esame di sociologia e l'altro giorno facevi lo sborone su Durkheim...
> 
> minchia se vede come l'hai letto e soprattutto capito.....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


Quando è vissuto Durkheim?
In quale contesto socio culturale?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ci dobbiamo sorbire tutto il vangelo?


No...ho solo citato i passi in cui si parla di questa donna, no?
Di sicuro nessuna come lei è stata vicina al Cristo...
Poi se ciulavano questo nn te lo so dire...

Ma in quel passo è evidentissimo Stermy ( il fariseo) che dice se tu sapessi che razza di donna è questa...e il discorso di spider...

Poi una volta in vita si può anche leggere i 4 vangeli no?


----------



## Simy (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...ho solo citato i passi in cui si parla di questa donna, no?
> Di sicuro nessuna come lei è stata vicina al Cristo...
> Poi se ciulavano questo nn te lo so dire...
> 
> ...


se si vuole leggerli si è liberi di farlo! vabbè mettili se vuoi...io salto i post...


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...ho solo citato i passi in cui si parla di questa donna, no?
> Di sicuro nessuna come lei è stata vicina al Cristo...
> Poi se ciulavano questo nn te lo so dire...
> 
> ...


te sei mona...i 4 vangeli...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...ma noi dobbiamo leggere i libri diabolici..che casso di diavolo sei????mi s che ti imbolsito,,,sara'l'aria del convento che ti lambisce troppo..vada retro Conte:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando è vissuto Durkheim?
> In quale contesto socio culturale?


eh gia', le guerre so' nate nel 1940...

ahahahahahahah

e nel 1940 la popolazione specie in Italia aveva 10 maggiordomi e le case con i rubinetti d'oro...

e della poverta' nei teatri di guerra attuali ne volemo parla'?

ahahahahahah

ma dai e' l'ennesima perla partorita...

ma per carita' continua cosi' che vai bene, risolvi sempre le giornate de noia...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...ho solo citato i passi in cui si parla di questa donna, no?
> Di sicuro nessuna come lei è stata vicina al Cristo...
> Poi se ciulavano questo nn te lo so dire...
> 
> ...


Veramente io sostenevo che la Maddalena era una perfettamente normale come moralita' canonica, tanto che non l'avrei mai presa, come ha fatto invece Marietto, ad esempio negativo per far trionfare poi l'amore e la fratellanza....

fatte leva' er vino a tavola...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eh gia', le guerre so' nate nel 1940...
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


La società che potè analizzare Durkheim, era molto differente da quella del 1940.
Il tuo pesantissimo limite resta sempre quello di decontestualizzare...
Così vedi un deboscio che per altre società sarebbe stato un benessere neppure immaginabile...

Il vero problema nostro è che non saremo mai capaci di vivere con i mezzi di quella gente...
E se si è venuti fuori da certi disastri...il lamentone contemporaneo è solo na sega mentale...no?

Poi un conto è leggere le cose sui libri, dove abbiamo la visuale di uno studioso, un conto è sentirsi raccontare da una vecchina...io quella volta facevo le magistrali e stavo tornando a casa da scuola...e ci trovammo sotto le bombe...tornai a casa il giorno dopo...la mia casa e la mia famiglia non c'erano più...

No?
Va a parlarle di Durkheim...tu!


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Veramente io sostenevo che la Maddalena era una perfettamente normale come moralita' canonica, tanto che non l'avrei mai presa, come ha fatto invece Marietto, ad esempio negativo per far trionfare poi l'amore e la fratellanza....
> 
> fatte leva' er vino a tavola...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


Beh non abbiamo dubbi che la Maddalena difronte a me e te...avrebbe detto...Conte nemo a ciulare...a te avrebbe detto...vade retro moralista del casso!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E tu restavi a bocca suta!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> te sei mona...i 4 vangeli...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:...ma noi dobbiamo leggere i libri diabolici..che casso di diavolo sei????mi s che ti imbolsito,,,sara'l'aria del convento che ti lambisce troppo..vada retro Conte:rotfl:


Ma guarda che i farisei accusavano Cristo di essere amico dei pubblicani e delle prostitute eh?
Mica era un tipo che diceva...ah se io fossi il tale non mi comporterei così...ah non mi sembra corretto questo...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Parlava molto schietto...
Da cui...
Fu bannato!:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La società che potè analizzare Durkheim, era molto differente da quella del 1940.
> Il tuo pesantissimo limite resta sempre quello di decontestualizzare...
> Così vedi un deboscio che per altre società sarebbe stato un benessere neppure immaginabile...
> 
> ...


Macchecazzo dici?...ahahahahah

la popolazione Italica ancora nel 1940 stava praticamente ancora in condizioni preunitarie...ahahahah

la menata che sotto il fascismo si dormiva con le porte aperte e' perche' nun ce stava un cazzo da rubare, altro che la sicurezza era un chiodo fisso del ducetto da strapazzo...ahahahah

comunque anche domani stesso, tu sotto ad un bombardamento di 10 anni nun te suicidi...

diverso e' il caso dell'ufficiale per non cadere in mano al nemico o del kamikaze...

farei 'na scommessa e sarei felice de perderla...

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (18 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh non abbiamo dubbi che la Maddalena difronte a me e te...avrebbe detto...Conte nemo a ciulare...a te avrebbe detto...vade retro moralista del casso!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E tu restavi a bocca suta!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me nun me risulta che la Maddalena fosse pedofila...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

E vogliamo parlare di Jean Jacques Rousseau? Pare abbia abbandonato i suoi figli in orfanotrofio ma ha partorito un'opera pedagogica tuttora studiata all'università, anzi è uno dei testi fondamentali, parlo dell' Emilio....... nella vita non è tutto bianco o tutto nero, la vita è complessa, le persone pure.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare di Jean Jacques Rousseau? Pare abbia abbandonato i suoi figli in orfanotrofio ma ha partorito un'opera pedagogica tuttora studiata all'università, anzi è uno dei testi fondamentali, parlo dell' Emilio....... nella vita non è tutto bianco o tutto nero, la vita è complessa, le persone pure.


E soprattutto per molti di noi la vita non è solo bandiera rossa con falce e martello dentro....

ahahahahahaahah


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2012)

Che brutta storia...


Immagino lei scioccata dalla sparizione del marito...
Immagino una scoperta di una cosiddetta "libertà" gestita male, in modo quasi pazzo.
Usare i preservativi... magari mai usati, sempre solo col marito, educazione sessuale zero.
Può essere, non mi stupirebbe per nulla. 
Anche a 40 anni.

Adesso la frittata è fatta.

Fa benissimo secondo me a lasciare tutti questi uomini dietro le spalle. Li usava per uscire da una prostrazione.
Se vuole tenere il bambino, io di aborto non parlo neppure. Non sono contraria, lo difendo come terribile necessità in certi casi, ma se una non vuole non ne parlo.

Se la vuoi aiutare, aiutala nelle cose pratiche, sarà molto confusa e si sentirà in balia degli eventi.
E' già seguita da un ginecologo? Se no, spingila ad andarci al più presto.
A fare tutti gli esami per vedere se dopo quelle pazzie è sana.

Data l'età, io farei villocentesi (precoce)  o amniocentesi (ha più tempo per farla) per verificare se il bimbo ha problemi genetici -e nel frattempo potrebbe sapere già chi è il padre...
Ma è vedo come dice Monsieur che entrambi questi esami hanno un piccolo rischio. Dovrebbe parlarne col ginecologo.

Incoraggiala a farsi seguire da uno psicologo. Un figlio sì, può rivoluzionarti al vita in positivo, ma è anche una fonte di fatica e stress non da poco, non può essere lasciata sola. Anche la gravidanza in sè può essere faticosa.

Opinione puramente personale, il padre e il figlio avrebbero diritto a sapere l'uno dell'altro.
Non so se la signora se la sente adesso, ma quando sarà un poco più calma, credo che dovrebbe raccontare agli uomini quello che è successo, epr stabilire appunto chi è il padre.

Che poi... 
Nelle primissime settimane di vita del feto, a prescindere da razza, alimentazione, qualunque cosa, c'è una correlazione strettissima tra lunghezza e giorni di vita. Anche prendendo in considerazione gli errori di misura durante una ecografia, la signora potrebbe sapere che il bimbo è stato concepito in un lasso di 3-5 giorni. Questo magari esclude qualcuno di quei signori.

Il fatto che questo non sia emerso mi fa pensare che la tua amica non sia seguita da un ginecologo ora.

Ripeto: aiutala nelle cose pratiche. Può riuscire una ottima madre, ma ora non deve stare da sola.
In bocca al lupo...


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Per ognuno di quei casi particolari che avete elencato (e che in molti casi hanno sollazzato il prossimo grazie alle loro personali tribolazioni e sofferenze delle quali il prossimo si frega assai, anzi ne fa apprezzamento come certe "culture" che lasciano che gli animali da macello muoiano lentamente per dissanguamento "così è più buona la carne"),
> per ognuno di loro ci sono migliaia e migliaia di persone che sono nate e cresciute in modo orribile, mostruoso, tra sofferenze e/o soprusi e/o abbandono, senza essere riuscite a creare nulla che abbia valso loro un minimo di rispetto, almeno postumo da parte di coloro che quindi girano loro le spalle ed applaudono estasiati al nano che cade goffamente sotto le luci del circo.


Casi particolari a parte.
Non sono particolarmente sfortunata. Sono sana, ho avuto possibilità. Uso quello che ho al meglio che posso, eprchè credo che sia mio dovere, rispetto a quelli che darebbero un braccio epr essere al mio posto.
Epperò, sinceramente, tante volte, tante volte ho desiderato che mia madre avesse deciso di abortire, come voleva fare.Diamine, io mica me ne sarei accorta...
Tante volte penso che il gioco non valga la candela.
Quando sei vivo, in genere vuoi continuare a vivere.
Ma prima?


----------



## quinty (20 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Epperò, sinceramente, tante volte, tante volte ho desiderato che mia madre avesse deciso di abortire, come voleva fare.


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


>



Lo penso sin da quando ero bambina.
Chissà quanti sono che la pensano come me.

Freddy Mercury almeno sì


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (20 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Casi particolari a parte.
> Non sono particolarmente sfortunata. Sono sana, ho avuto possibilità. Uso quello che ho al meglio che posso, eprchè credo che sia mio dovere, rispetto a quelli che darebbero un braccio epr essere al mio posto.
> Epperò, sinceramente, tante volte, tante volte ho desiderato che mia madre avesse deciso di abortire, come voleva fare.Diamine, io mica me ne sarei accorta...
> Tante volte penso che il gioco non valga la candela.
> ...


Appunto.
Ci preoccupiamo di non avviare un'attività se la situazione di mercato non è favorevole, non si parte per la villeggiatura se le previsioni danno pioggia, non compriamo un oggetto se non è coperto da una garanzia, non costruiamo la nostra casa (la nostra) sulla sabbia......... e dovremmo invece mettere al mondo un figlio pur non potendo assicurare i migliori presupposti per la sua crescita? Bella scala di valori! Pensiamoci bene!


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Ci preoccupiamo di non avviare un'attività se la situazione di mercato non è favorevole, non si parte per la villeggiatura se le previsioni danno pioggia, non compriamo un oggetto se non è coperto da una garanzia, non costruiamo la nostra casa (la nostra) sulla sabbia......... e dovremmo invece mettere al mondo un figlio pur non potendo assicurare i migliori presupposti per la sua crescita? Bella scala di valori! Pensiamoci bene!



Come avrai capito sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te.

Eppure, quando aspetti un bambino, il meglio che puoi fare è chiederti se sei disposta a fare del tuo meglio per tirarlo su sereno. Se riesci a capire che sarà faticoso, e che quella vita sarà per semrpe una tua responsabilità, anche quando sarà grande.
Se la risposta è sì, siamo già sulla buona strada, anche se hai un monolocale e il padre si è fatto una passeggiata di 7 anni in Tibet.
Se la risposta è no, neppure 2 genitori, 4 nonni, 45 zii e zie, aiuteranno.

insomma, in questo caso, se la signora si tira un pò su dalla sua situazione, anche se il bambino è stato concepito mentre era nel pieno della pazzia più totale, non la vedo necessariamente brutta (incrociando le dita sulla salute)...

Sinceramente, date le premesse del marito partito per l'Africa, immagino che il turbine di uomini sarebbe comunque finito a un certo punto. 
Dopo una separazione, ad alcuni succede di ritirarsi in un "monachesimo", ad altri di sbizzarrirsi in un puttanaio.
Questo bambino... non ha peggiori possibilità di tanti altri.
Se la futura madre lo tiene perchè lo ama, e non perchè "deve".


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Come avrai capito sono tendenzialmente d'accordo con te.
> 
> Eppure, quando aspetti un bambino, il meglio che puoi fare è chiederti se sei disposta a fare del tuo meglio per tirarlo su sereno. Se riesci a capire che sarà faticoso, e che quella vita sarà per semrpe una tua responsabilità, anche quando sarà grande.
> Se la risposta è sì, siamo già sulla buona strada, anche se hai un monolocale e il padre si è fatto una passeggiata di 7 anni in Tibet.
> ...


Difatti il mio discorso fin'ora non è stato un'affermazione del tipo: _"questa donna non deve avere il bambino"_, bensi una domanda:
_"E' disposta questa donna a mettere la nascita del proprio figlio in primo piano nella propria vita, rinunciando ad ogni egoistica o superficiale pretesa che egli possa essere qualcosa di più di un figlio? Rinunciando ad esso quale 'riscatto' oppure 'redenzione' o ancora una qualsivoglia forma di 'garanzia' per sè stessa?"_

Una volta che questa donna avrà risposto (a sè stessa) a questa domanda, la decisione sarà presa da lei senza che alcuno possa giudicarla in nessun modo.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Casi particolari a parte.
> Non sono particolarmente sfortunata. Sono sana, ho avuto possibilità. Uso quello che ho al meglio che posso, eprchè credo che sia mio dovere, rispetto a quelli che darebbero un braccio epr essere al mio posto.
> Epperò, sinceramente, tante volte,* tante volte ho desiderato che mia madre avesse deciso di abortire, come voleva fare.*Diamine, io mica me ne sarei accorta...
> Tante volte penso che il gioco non valga la candela.
> ...


Te lo ha detto?
Tutte le persone che conosco che se lo sono sentito dire pensano che il gioco non valga la candela e vivono di conseguenza. Si trasmette una sorta di sensazione viscerale, quel non voler essere al mondo..
Concordo totalmente con quanto scritto da Monsieur, la vita non va donata a caso.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto?
> Tutte le persone che conosco che se lo sono sentito dire pensano che il gioco non valga la candela e vivono di conseguenza. Si trasmette una sorta di sensazione viscerale, quel non voler essere al mondo..
> Concordo totalmente con quanto scritto da Monsieur, la vita non va donata a caso.


E' stato il mio caro papino che me lo ha detto, e poi ho investigato.
Ma lo pensavo anche prima.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto?
> Tutte le persone che conosco che se lo sono sentito dire pensano che il gioco non valga la candela e vivono di conseguenza. Si trasmette una sorta di sensazione viscerale, quel non voler essere al mondo..
> Concordo totalmente con quanto scritto da Monsieur, *la vita non va donata a caso*.



Direi... la vita non va imposta a caso.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Direi... la vita non va imposta a caso.


No dai..  su ..  .. la vita capita e basta! Nessuno la impone!


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> No dai..  su ..  .. la vita capita e basta! Nessuno la impone!



Bè, io l'ho imposta a mia figlia, i tuoi genitori l'hanno imposta a te, i miei a me.
Nessuno di noi è stato interpellato sul nostro desiderio di nascere, no?
In questo senso, la vita viene imposta, per quanto poi uno se la goda e ne sia felice; tutto parte da una scelta non nostra.


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, io l'ho imposta a mia figlia, i tuoi genitori l'hanno imposta a te, i miei a me.
> Nessuno di noi è stato interpellato sul nostro desiderio di nascere, no?
> In questo senso, la vita viene imposta, per quanto poi uno se la goda e ne sia felice; tutto parte da una scelta non nostra.


A me sembra che la tua sia una percezione distorta dal dolore che vivi. La vita non la si subisce, si accende e basta. E' il mondo esterno che si impone a noi. E per questo sì, a un certo punto dobbiamo diventare dei guerrieri..


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, io l'ho imposta a mia figlia, i tuoi genitori l'hanno imposta a te, i miei a me.
> Nessuno di noi è stato interpellato sul nostro desiderio di nascere, no?
> In questo senso, la vita viene imposta, per quanto poi uno se la goda e ne sia felice; tutto parte da una scelta non nostra.


per questo essere genitori non comporta alcun diritto nei confronti dei figli... ma a parte questo, la vita è una possibilità che ci viene data, ciascuno poi ne fa quello che vuole.


----------



## bubu (21 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per questo essere genitori non comporta alcun diritto nei confronti dei figli... ma a parte questo, *la vita è una possibilità che ci viene data*, ciascuno poi ne fa quello che vuole.


non vi viene mai in mente di pensare che la vita sia una cosa meravigliosa anche quando le cose girano storte?


----------



## free (21 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> non vi viene mai in mente di pensare che la vita sia una cosa meravigliosa anche quando le cose girano storte?



sì sempre:smile:
a tutto c'è rimedio
vabbè, quasi tutto
un pensiero alla ragazzina che andava a scuola e a chi è rimasto sotto le macerie


----------



## bubu (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì sempre:smile:
> a tutto c'è rimedio
> vabbè, quasi tutto
> *un pensiero alla ragazzina che andava a scuola e a chi è rimasto sotto le macerie*


 si! Queste si che sono davvero tragedie.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2012)

Duchessa ha detto:


> Te lo ha detto?
> Tutte le persone che conosco che se lo sono sentito dire pensano che il gioco non valga la candela e vivono di conseguenza. Si trasmette una sorta di sensazione viscerale, quel non voler essere al mondo..
> *Concordo totalmente con quanto scritto da Monsieur, la vita non va donata a caso*.



Concordo anche io ....
Ho pernsato e ripensato prima di fare questo passo finoad arrivare alla mia età....
Ma devo dire che ora sono pronta .....
E sino contenta di aver aspettato fino ad ora ....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Concordo anche io ....
> *Ho pernsato e ripensato prima di fare questo *passo finoad arrivare alla mia età....
> Ma devo dire che *ora sono pronta* .....
> E sino* contenta di aver aspettato fino ad ora* ....



Questo è il vero cambiamento! Questa è la vera rivoluzione epocale!
Degli animali che fino a ieri procreavano per puro istinto, ora lo fanno con consapevolezza e convinzione!

L'evoluzione non più biologica, bensì morale, spirituale, di coscienza! Ecco: questa è la vera "profezia dei Maya" che si avvera, che non annulla il mondo, ma lo cambia radicalmente migliorandolo!


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Io invece il mio primo figlio l'ho fatto molto d'istinto... ma non me ne sono mai pentita, nemmeno un secondo. E tutto sommato credo di essere una brava mamma


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì sempre:smile:
> a tutto c'è rimedio
> vabbè, quasi tutto
> un pensiero alla ragazzina che andava a scuola e a chi è rimasto sotto le macerie


che la terra le sia lieve.
mi auguro che la ragazza più grave si riprenda bene e che , insieme alle altre, guariscano presto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> Io invece il mio primo figlio l'ho fatto molto d'istinto... ma non me ne sono mai pentita, nemmeno un secondo. E tutto sommato credo di essere una brava mamma


Uffa, Quinty!
LO SO!!!!!

Si sa perfettamente che anche la gente migliore nasce per istinto!!!!
Si sa perfettamente che non si è necessariamente cattivi genitori!!!!
Cazzo, non è un discorso di quello che si è fatto ma di come sarebbe meglio fare in futuro! E non tu o io o tizio caio e sempronio, ma la gente in generale.

Che palle


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Uffa, Quinty!
> LO SO!!!!!
> 
> Si sa perfettamente che anche la gente migliore nasce per istinto!!!!
> ...


chill out!!!

come fai a saperlo scusa?

io stavo solo riportando la mia esperienza, non stavo cercando di dare verità assolute. 
Sono rimasta incinta di un uomo che conoscevo da un mese... ero una testa di cazzo immensa... è stata una cosa assolutamente incosciente.... potevo continuare a essere una testa di cazzo e invece la maternità mi ha trasformata... 

ecco

fine della mia testimonianza

poi conosco persone che hanno avuto figli dopo averci pensato per 10 anni dopodiché sono andati fuori di testa e sono stati pessimi genitori di figli grandissime teste di cazzo


non credo si possa generalizzare su ste cose


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> chill out!!!
> 
> come fai a saperlo scusa?
> 
> ...


idem.


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

quinty ha detto:


> chill out!!!
> 
> come fai a saperlo scusa?
> 
> ...


Brava Quinty, sono d'accordo con te. La maternità è un'esperienza che sconvolge la vita, ti cambia profondamente anche quando non te l'aspetti. Puoi pensarci mille volte, ma pensare di essere madre non sarà mai come esserlo.


----------



## bubu (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava Quinty, sono d'accordo con te. La maternità è un'esperienza che sconvolge la vita, ti cambia profondamente anche quando non te l'aspetti. Puoi pensarci mille volte, ma pensare di essere madre non sarà mai come esserlo.


beato chi questo dono può riceverlo. Mamme, non sapete quanto sia brutto sapere di non poterlo essere


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava Quinty, sono d'accordo con te. La maternità è un'esperienza che sconvolge la vita, ti cambia profondamente anche quando non te l'aspetti. Puoi pensarci mille volte, ma pensare di essere madre non sarà mai come esserlo.



Giusto appunto perchè sconvolge la vita ...
ci sono persone che dovrebbero pensarci su un attimino di più prima di fare questo passo...

Non mi sono mai sentita pronta per fare la mamma sia per il lavoro sia perchè volevo divertirmi e sia perchè non volevo rischiare di dare ad un figlio due genitori che non si conoscono o due genitori separati...
e visto e considerato che per me è stata una fatica incanalarmi nella vita di coppia perchè è solo man mano che si va avanti con gli anni assieme che vengono fuori tutti i difetti del compagno /compagna  


Poi se una conosce uno da un mese e rimane in cinta non penso che non sarà una buona madre o se il compagno le rimane accanto non sarà un buon padre....
Ma dico forse pensarci prima che facendo certe cose ci sono certi rischi...


----------



## Quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Giusto appunto perchè sconvolge la vita ...
> ci sono persone che dovrebbero pensarci su un attimino di più prima di fare questo passo...
> 
> Non mi sono mai sentita pronta per fare la mamma sia per il lavoro sia perchè volevo divertirmi e sia perchè non volevo rischiare di dare ad un figlio due genitori che non si conoscono o due genitori separati...
> ...



Sì, certo, per me è stato un gesto incosciente e anche egoistico. Tutto sommato mi è andata bene, tant'è che dopo 4 anni abbiamo deciso di averne un altro, questa volta più consapevolmente. Non dico che bisogna fare così... dico solo che secondo me pensarci a lungo non è garanzia di successo. Conosco personalmente donne che hanno aspettato anni e anni e poi una volta diventate mamme si sono trovate totalmente spiazzate e impreparate alla situazione e il cui matrimonio è andato all'aria nel giro di pochissimo tempo. Per questo credo che non si possa generalizzare


----------



## quinty (21 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> beato chi questo dono può riceverlo. Mamme, non sapete quanto sia brutto sapere di non poterlo essere




mi dispiace tanto


----------



## Duchessa (21 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Uffa, Quinty!
> LO SO!!!!!
> 
> Si sa perfettamente che anche la gente migliore nasce per istinto!!!!
> ...


Un po' nervoso?:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> sì sempre:smile:
> a tutto c'è rimedio
> vabbè, quasi tutto
> *un pensiero alla ragazzina che andava a scu*ola e a chi è rimasto sotto le macerie


pare che abbiano trovato l'autore della strage.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Questo è il vero cambiamento! Questa è la vera rivoluzione epocale!
> Degli animali che fino a ieri procreavano per puro istinto, ora lo fanno con consapevolezza e convinzione!
> 
> L'evoluzione non più biologica, bensì morale, spirituale, di coscienza! Ecco: questa è la vera "profezia dei Maya" che si avvera, che non annulla il mondo, ma lo cambia radicalmente migliorandolo!


Si però ehm...la natura ha stabilito che...ehm...il picco di fertilità per una donna è tra anno x e y...e non tra y e z...
Se aspetto di sentirmi maturo per ciulare quando non mi tira più...hai voglia eh?
Siamo fatti che da giovani gli istinti sono più forti della razionalità...

Penso che una certa dose di temerarietà aiuti i giovani...

Anche nel matrimonio è così...

Vediamo che gli uomini che sono troppo schizzinosi...si riducono a casa con mammà come dei vitelloni...e non troveranno mai una compagna...perchè nessuna sarà mai abbastanza così e cosà...e più si va avanti con l'età e ci si abitua al proprio cuccio caldo...così sicuro e rassicurante...meno si ha voglia di rabaltare la propria vita...

Vedo poi che le donne che hanno fatto le mamme a 20 anni...a 40 si danno veramente alla pazza gioia!
Dicono...io ho già dato alla causa e il mio dovere l'ho fatto...ora chiudo le tube...e apriti cieloooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Sole (21 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> beato chi questo dono può riceverlo. Mamme, non sapete quanto sia brutto sapere di non poterlo essere


Mi dispiace molto bubu. Le mie migliori amiche hanno affrontato da poco questa scoperta ed è stato davvero triste per loro. Ora entrambe stanno provando ad adottare... io spero per loro che riescano a coronare questo sogno.

Un abbraccio.


----------

